# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Poziv ateistima/agnosticima/ireligioznima

## prima

nisam-vjernik

Aktivni ateisti pozivaju one koji nisu vjernici da se tako i izjasne na popisu stanovništva.

----------


## Cubana

Ja se planiram odbiti izjasniti. Naime smatram se nekakvom vjernicom, ali ne želim da KC u moje ime kroji politiku ove države.

----------


## Aurora*

Upravo sam preko Facebooka saznala za tu inicijativu i navedenu web stranicu i odmah zapazila da je njihovo slova A jednako ovome kojeg ima *prima* u svom avataru.  :Smile:  Znaci od tuda to dolazi?  :Idea: 

Inicijativa mi se jako svidja kao i stranica nisam-vjernik. Podrzavam akciju!

----------


## koksy

Ja se planiram izjasniti kao ateist i drago mi je da postoji pravo na izjasnjavanje.

----------


## prima

> Upravo sam preko Facebooka saznala za tu inicijativu i navedenu web stranicu i odmah zapazila da je njihovo slova A jednako ovome kojeg ima *prima* u svom avataru.  Znaci od tuda to dolazi? 
> 
> Inicijativa mi se jako svidja kao i stranica nisam-vjernik. Podrzavam akciju!


scarlet A je odavde

----------


## prima

> Ja se planiram odbiti izjasniti. Naime smatram se nekakvom vjernicom, ali ne želim da KC u moje ime kroji politiku ove države.


 bez želje da ti sugeriram kako ćeš se izjasniti, jel se prepoznaješ možda tu 


> Pitanje: Nisam vjernik ali... što je loše u tome da se jednostavno ne izjasnim?
> 
> Odgovor: To je sasvim legitimno i tvoj osobni izbor koji nitko ne smije niti (nadamo se) pokušava osporiti. Ipak, mi ohrabrujemo ljude da iskreno odgovore na ovo pitanje jer će to osigurati točnije statistike i onemogućiti post-festum manipulacije rezultatima popisa stanovništva. Iz istog razloga zbog kojeg ne želiš označiti da si katolik ne želiš ni da interesne skupine za one koji se nisu izjasnili zaključe kako su vjerojatno indiferentni i svejedno im je hoće li se legislative donositi po kršćanskim uvjerenjima ili ne. Zato ti savjetujemo da na popisu označiš "Nije vjernik/ca".

----------


## Pinky

postoji li opcija agnostik? nisam skužila na onom siteu

----------


## Sumskovoce

*prima* super tema i super stranica, baš sam to tražila

----------


## prima

opcije na popisu su:

1.katolik
2.druga vjera (upisati koja)
3.nisam vjernik
4.ne izjašnjava se

----------


## Pinky

i di bi tu spadao agnostik ko ja?

----------


## prima

> i di bi tu spadao agnostik ko ja?


 he he, oš a) da ti odgovorim ja, il' b) da ti kažem čemu se nadali sastavljači popisnice?
a=3.; b=4., a može i 1. kad već nema tvoje kategorije

----------


## prima

> i di bi tu spadao agnostik ko ja?


 evo našla sam i odgovor DZS, preneseno sa udruga david




> “… Vezano uz agnostike, u Uputama za popisivače stoji: „Iznimno (iako agnosticizam nije vjera), ako osoba odgovori da je agnostik, označava se odgovor „druga“ i tekstom se u predviđene kućice upisuje „agnostik”…”

----------


## rossa

izvrsna ideja. vjerujem da je u RH puno manje od 88% vjernika (neću uopće ulaziti u broj onih koji tvrde da su vjernici, a žive potpuno van načela vjere kojoj pripadaju). možda se ovako malo osvijestimo, pa me manje ljudi krene čudno gledati kad objavim da moje dijete neće dobiti poklon za Božić

----------


## crnka84

iako je ovo izvrsna ideja, čisto sumnjam da će postotak ekstremno pasti, nismo mi jos dosegli tu razinu.... muz i ja smo se vec dogovorili da se izjasnjavamo kao ateisti  :Wink:

----------


## Cubana

> bez želje da ti sugeriram kako ćeš se izjasniti, jel se prepoznaješ možda tu


Ne, jer jesam katolkinja. Pa neću lagati. Samo ne želim da Crkva ima ulogu koju trenutno ima.

----------


## deedee

Odlicna inicijativa! :Very Happy: 
I mi smo ateisticko/agnosticka familija i svakako cemo se tako izjasniti.
No i ja se bojim da se brojke na popisu jos nece drasticno mijenjati, mozda za 20-30 godina...
Rossa, kod nas doma Djed Mraz ne gleda na vjersku pripadnost. To je najbolje kod njega: on samo trazi da budes dobar i ako mi napises pismo on se nece oglusiti!
Bez obzira na upute za popisivace, ja bi se kao agnostik ipak izjasnila sa "Nisam vjernik". 
Mislim da nije u redu agnostike pomesti na kup sa drugim vjerama.

----------


## Blitva

Nadam se da će najmanje biti onih "ne izjašnjava se".

----------


## Cubana

> Nadam se da će najmanje biti onih "ne izjašnjava se".


Mogu lagati ili mogu biti jedan od 80% katolika.

----------


## Mikki

> nisam-vjernik
> 
> Aktivni ateisti pozivaju one koji nisu vjernici da se tako i izjasne na popisu stanovništva.


Ja sam vjernik glavom i bradom :D al inicijativa je donekle i dobra. Ja jesam za to da licemjeri i ''na papiru'' napuste KC. Jer dok god se netko deklarira kao katolik, a katolik nije- zivi ko licemjer...a nitko ne bi trebao tako zivjeti. Ne odnosi se to tako samo na vjerski zivot nego i na sve ostalo sta radimo.
Ono šta nevalja u cijeloj prici je političko opredjeljenje koje se gotovo nuzno stavljaju u korelaciju sa ''biti katolik'. Nit bit hzdovac nuzno znaci bit vjernik, nit nebit hdzovac ne znaci nuzno bit nevjernik.
I zapravo  najtuznije od svega jest sta to nije pokret za izrazavanje slobode svog odabira- ateistickog kako god..nego pokret PROTIV. Nesto sto svoje temelje gradi na ''protiv''  nikad nije dugog vijeka.
To sto netko jednom rečenicom kaze ''nismo tu da bi nekog ljutili'',a citavim svojim djelom govori suprotno- ne znaci da je tako.

iskreno se nadam da ce broj katolika u RH spast makar na 44%.

----------


## prima

*Mikki* moram priznat da te nisam shvatila.

-akcija se ne bavi unutarnjim pitanjima RKC, kako ćete se vi (kažem vi jer ja nisam pripadnik) međusobno etiketirati i ko će koga isključivati, ili se sam ispisivati iz RKC nije predmet ovdje.
-ja političko opredjeljenje nisam ni naslutila ovdje, inače nebi ni lijepila link na ovom pdf.
-"pokret za izražavanje slobode svog odabira" ? nemam pojma što bi to moglo biti. ovo akcija poziva na govorenje istine na popisu stanovništva, ništa više. pokret PROTIV je loš? ako sam protiv toga da RKC prima toliko kuna iz državnog proračuna, to nije dobro? Ja mislim da je legitimno izraziti svoje PROTIV tu ( a tko je ZA, neka isto glasno kaže-možda na referendumu?)
-nije mi jasno ni gdje vidiš namjerno provociranje i želju da se nekoga naljuti?

Ovakve teme su sklone žučnim raspravama, i brzom ključanju. Nije mi cilj potaknuti tako nešto, ovo je samo obavijest o akciji drugih udruga i pojedinaca, i nije poziv na svađu.

----------


## Blitva

> Mogu lagati ili mogu biti jedan od 80% katolika.


Nadam se da smo se razumjele, dakle, ja se nadam da će svi reći da su točno ono što jesu, da će biti što manje onih koji će se odbiti izjasniti. Ako si katolik, reci tako, nemoj lagati.

----------


## Cubana

> Nadam se da smo se razumjele, dakle, ja se nadam da će svi reći da su točno ono što jesu, da će biti što manje onih koji će se odbiti izjasniti. Ako si katolik, reci tako, nemoj lagati.


 Ne razumiješ me. Ne želim se ubrojiti u onaj broj kojim će se mahati svaki put kad se donosi neki kretenski zakon ili financira netko tko bi mogao druge financirati, npr. 
Ako me to što neke kretenske zakone i odluke ne podržavam čini licemjerom, so be it.

----------


## rossa

evo jedan interesantan poziv za iskreno izjašnjavanje 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WW2T5cJllVI

----------


## Kosjenka

Joj Cubana ja te potpuno razumijem.
Ja sam katolik. Imam sve sakramente koje poštujem, djecu odgajam u katoličkom duhu samo što imam malo poblema sa Crkvom, i ovom našom u Rvata, a i šire.
Tako da mislim da se neću izjasnit.
Mada bi bilo idealno da postoji i rubrika Kršćanin/rimokatolik koji smatra  djelovanje službene Rimokatoličke Crkve neprihvatljivo.

----------


## krumpiric

> Joj Cubana ja te potpuno razumijem.
> Ja sam katolik. Imam sve sakramente koje poštujem, djecu odgajam u katoličkom duhu samo što imam malo poblema sa Crkvom, i ovom našom u Rvata, a i šire.
> Tako da mislim da se neću izjasnit.


x

----------


## cvijeta73

po meni, ta rubrika o vjeri u popisu stanovništva je skroz krivo postavljena. pitanje bi trebalo biti o tome kojoj vjerskoj zajednici pripadamo, a ne da li vjerujemo ili ne. zašto državu zanima da li u dubini duše vjerujemo u postojanje boga ili ne? to je intimno pitanje svakog pojedinca. pripadnost vjerskoj zajednici je pak javni podatak i osnova za traženje sredstva od države.   :Undecided: 

al ok, šta je tu je. ja sam se na prošlom popisu izjasnila kao katolik. a u boga, nikakvoga, ne vjerujem (nisam ni onda), jedino sam krštena, i slavim božić i uskrs, i to u smislu svečanog ručka, bora, farbanja jaja i okupljanja obitelji. zašto? iskreno, zato jer o tome nisam uopće razmišljala i zateklo me  :Grin:  i u tom smislu mi se ova kampanja sviđa. da je bila prije deset godina, hrvatska bi imala barem jednog katolika manje  :Grin: 
dakle - nisam vjernik. 
taj odgovor mogu, čini mi se, mirne duše zaokružiti i agnostici. za bit vjernik, pripadnik druge vjere - ipak nije dovoljno to što kao agnostik, nisi siguran u postojanje boga, i više-manje te za to nije briga. tako da su mi ove upute za agnostike, totalno bezveze.

----------


## ivana zg

> Ne razumiješ me. Ne želim se ubrojiti u onaj broj kojim će se mahati svaki put kad se donosi neki kretenski zakon ili financira netko tko bi mogao druge financirati, npr. 
> Ako me to što neke kretenske zakone i odluke ne podržavam čini licemjerom, so be it.


Ja te razumijem, ali ti onda nisi katolik, jer onaj čovjek koji je određene vrste vjeroispovjesti mora podržati svoju Crkvu, jer kao vjernik moraš vjerovati da ono što ona čini je ispravno! Meni je to isto glupo, jer ne može netko biti 100% ispravan, ali isto tako popis stanovništva utvrđuje koliki se broj ljudi osjeća katolicima, ateistima, protestantima, muslimanima, židovima, a ne je li podržavaju ono što njihova Crkva i vrh svećenstva radi dobro ili krivo, ili jesmo li mi osobno dobri vjernici ili samo onak za blagdane-to je osobna svačija stvar kako živi svoju vjeru...ali kako ti kažeš laž bi bila opredjeliti se kao netko drugi ako se osjećaš u tvom slučaju katolkinjom, isto kao što je laž ne opredjeliti se. Po meni popis stanovništva nije potpora Crkvi ili pobuna protiv nje, i nije  kako je rekla *prima* referendum!
Eto ja svima želim da se na ovom popisu stanovništva izjasne onako kako se osjećaju a ne u koristi ili kontra neke religije, Crkve,Sinagoge ili kontra ateista agnostika itd. ovo nije referendum- već stavljanje na papir onog što ste i kako pokušavate na svoj način živjeti ono što jeste!

----------


## ivana zg

tek sam sad ovo pročitala http://www.nisam-vjernik.org/home i jako je ružno i nema veze s popisom stanovništva!
žao mi je što se popis stanovništva gleda kao nekakav referendum protiv ili za Crkvu...popis stanovništva radi ststistiku koliko ljudi se osjeća, katolicima, ateistima, muslimanima, agnosticima, židovima itd....a ne postavlja pitanje podržavate li ono što Crkvene,Islamske,Ateističke udruge, Crkve itd.rade i jeste li praktički ili samo vjernik za blagdane.
Nemam ništa protiv toga što se poziva ateiste na hrabrost da se izjasne za ono što jesu, ali imam protiv ovakve protupropagande KC. Još jednom popis stanovništva nije referendum!

----------


## Blitva

> po meni, ta rubrika o vjeri u popisu stanovništva je skroz krivo postavljena. *pitanje bi trebalo biti o tome kojoj vjerskoj zajednici pripadamo, a ne da li vjerujemo ili ne.* zašto državu zanima da li u dubini duše vjerujemo u postojanje boga ili ne? to je intimno pitanje svakog pojedinca. *pripadnost vjerskoj zajednici je pak javni podatak i osnova za traženje sredstva od države.*


i poanta je da smo mi siromašna država koja nema novca ni za djecu invalide, potpomognutu oplodnju... a da katolička crkva dobiva puno previše novca iz državnog proračuna, novca koji ne zaslužuje, niti po mišljenju vjernika katolika, a taman ostalih, kojih je nadam se puno više od 12%

----------


## pomikaki

Ja se slažem s Cvijetom - pripadnost KC nije isto što i vjera.

----------


## ivana zg

Koliko ateističke udruge dobivaju novaca ili se ne izjjašnjavaju tako ali zna se koje su-većina?
I sad, ako si ateist, i ako ti se ne sviđa kao pojedine ateističke udruge, hajmo reć nisu vjreske udruge, nego civilne- djeuju i troše novac koji dobiju od Države, hoćeš li se ti kao civil, ateist itd. u znaku protesta izjasniti kao pripadnik neke religije, vjere ili ćeš ostati i dalje ateist ili ne izjašnjeni?!
Naravno da nećeš, jer tvoje ateističko opredjeljenje i naćin života nema nikakve veze s davanjem potpore udrugama čiji ti se rad ne sviđa- jer bez obzira na njih ti si ateisti-bili oni dobri ili ne.
Tako i vjernik u ovom slučaju katolik, ne može se izjasniti suprotno samo zato što mu se ne sviđa kako Crkva radi- jer on i dalje je katolik bez obzira na CRkvu, i laž je ako se izjasni krivo- a za lažne podatke u popisu stanovništva postoje i kazne.

Ljudi moju daj se skulirajte i pustite politiku- izjesnite se onako kako se osjećate, a ne zato da idete nekome na ruku ili kontra nje!

----------


## Cubana

> ... jer kao vjernik moraš vjerovati da ono što ona čini je ispravno!


Ne mogu. Bilo bi to protiv zdravog razuma.
Edit: kako je laž ne izjasniti se? Ne razumijem.

----------


## ivana zg

*pomaki*
Nažalost kako katolike uče- je-ali to je druga tema.
Ovdje nije pitanje kako živite svoju vjeru i idete li u Crkvu, jeste li dobar ili loš katolik, dobar ili loš musliman (jedete li svinjetinu,podržavate li teroriste dobar ili loš ateist.
Ako si samo vjernik, moraš znat u koje vjerske istine vjeruješ, ako au one katoličke onda si katolik, ideš li u Crkvu, postiš, moliš, ili imaš sakramente, popisavaće stanovništva ne zanima...isto kao što neće pitati ateista-hej jesteli koji put ušli u Crkvu, e ako jeste onda niste pravi ateist. tako i za vjernike koji ne idu u KC ne možemo reći da nisu katolici.

----------


## Ripcord

> tek sam sad ovo pročitala http://www.nisam-vjernik.org/home i jako je ružno i nema veze s popisom stanovništva!


Potpisujem!

----------


## pomikaki

> *pomaki*
> Nažalost kako katolike uče- je-ali to je druga tema.


Pa dobro, tako ih uče predstavnici KC  :Undecided: 
A stvar je u tome što ti popisi, gdje ispada da imamo 80% građana koji su katolici, služe kao argument kad se donose zakoni o MPO, kad se sklapaju ugovori s Vatikanom o uvođenju vjeronauka u državne škole, i konačno kad se iz državnog proračuna puni blagajna KC umjesto da se daje siromašnima  :Smile: 

Da se to ne događa, nikad ne bi bilo ovakvih akcija. Nemam problema s time kako se izjašnjava većina, ali imam s ostalim što sam navela.

----------


## Mikki

> *Mikki* moram priznat da te nisam shvatila.
> 
> -akcija se ne bavi unutarnjim pitanjima RKC, kako ćete se vi (kažem vi jer ja nisam pripadnik) međusobno etiketirati i ko će koga isključivati, ili se sam ispisivati iz RKC nije predmet ovdje.
> -ja političko opredjeljenje nisam ni naslutila ovdje, inače nebi ni lijepila link na ovom pdf.
> -"pokret za izražavanje slobode svog odabira" ? nemam pojma što bi to moglo biti. ovo akcija poziva na govorenje istine na popisu stanovništva, ništa više. pokret PROTIV je loš? ako sam protiv toga da RKC prima toliko kuna iz državnog proračuna, to nije dobro? Ja mislim da je legitimno izraziti svoje PROTIV tu ( a tko je ZA, neka isto glasno kaže-možda na referendumu?)
> -nije mi jasno ni gdje vidiš namjerno provociranje i želju da se nekoga naljuti?
> 
> Ovakve teme su sklone žučnim raspravama, i brzom ključanju. Nije mi cilj potaknuti tako nešto, ovo je samo obavijest o akciji drugih udruga i pojedinaca, i nije poziv na svađu.


dapače :D
Akcija se bas bavi unutarcrkvenim pitanjima.
Dovoljno je pogledat samo vijesti na naslovnici:




> Crkva od Vlade godišnje primi preko 300 milijuna kuna (ref)
> Dok ljudi gladuju, Crkva gradi Vojni ordinarijat od 35 milijuna kuna, (ref)
> Crkva za posjet Pape traži dodatnih 30 milijuna kuna, najmanje. (ref)
> Crkva zabranjuje zaređivanje žena (ref)
> Crkva otežava borbu protiv HIV-a zabranom kondoma (ref)
> Crkva dopušta da osuđeni pedofili predvode misu (ref) (ref)
> Iz Rimokatoličke Crkve ne možeš svojevoljno istupiti (ref)


Dal je potrebna analiza svake vjestice? Cini mi se da jest :D 
- Crkva dobiva onoliko koliko je dogovoreno izmedju drzave i crkve- mozda je iznos velik,mozda je malen nebitno- iznos je transparentan te se ne ulaze samo u sebe nego sve sta se gradi jest uglavnom i vecinom stavljeno na koristenje vjernicima i tu je zbog njih..al to je sa druga tematika- zelim samo naglasit zakonitost. te takodjer naglasit da iako se uglavnom ateisti bune protiv toga da se iz njihovog poreza financira KC...moram naglasit da se i iz mog poreza financira ono cemu se ja izricito protivim, necemu sta smatram nemoralnim, necemu sta se protivi svim moralnim i prirodnim zakonima itd - mogu koristit jos mnogo slicnih izraza al nema potrebe :D ..svakom njegov dio i svakom po pravu i pravici. zakaj ne  :Wink: 
Ostalo se isto bavi novcima pa to isto preskacem. Poantu sam vec naglasila- ja zbilja ne patim od toga koliko gdje novaca ide...iako uvijek volim pozvat na umjerenost i dostojanstvo koje kojiput izostane unutar KC...al necu sad previse ni u tom smjeru.


Dalje govori o tome da KC neda da se zene rede. Zar to nije zadiranje u unutarcrkveno pitanje? Naravno da jest.  :Smile: 
Iako nije dio nikakve dogme- pocele se zene redit sutra ili za 1000 godina to nece utjecat ni najmanje na ono sta katolicanstvo cini time sta jest. 

Dalje pise da crkva otezava borbu kondomom protiv hiv-a. opet prikaz crkve kao becutne i kajaznam kakve. Zapravo Crkva naglasava da kondom nije spas od hiva. Spas od hiv-s crkva vidi u bračnoj vjernosti i ćudoređu i to nitko ne moze osporit. Da kondom moze covjeka spasit jednom, dvaput od zaraze moze i nitko to ne osporava i ludost je tako govorit...al da je 100% spas i sigurnost kakvim promoviraju velike kompanije proizvodjaci kondoma- NIJE.


Ovo s pedofilom podrzavam...al svakako ne vidim poantu zasto se nalazi u vijestima ateista. cilj je povest jos jednog vjernika na put nevjernistva? 

I zadnje al ne manje bitno jest - iz rck nemoze istupit...lala...mozes...poanta je da kod nas nema bas previse ucinka istpio ili ne jer kod nas se ne radi o tome dal ces placat porez na kc ili ne...vani je to bitno kod nas ne pa ocito da svecenik se iz tog razloga na taj nacin o odnosi spram toga.



Kazes da politicko opredjeljenje se ne nazire
http://www.nisam-vjernik.org/plakati
evo pogledaj plakate. prvi plakat je sanader i kosor. kakve veze oni imaju s tim? Da se tito digne danas iz groba ugovor sa vatikanom ne moze izmijenit samo tako- ugovor je medjunarodni i za njega vrijedi medjunarodni zakon. ako ce do izmjena dolazit doci ce na zakonit nacin a ne smjenom vlast.


Da nije poanta rec- ne sramite se bit ateist. nego je poanta- kc vam nevalja.

.....
idem sad dalje...dete mi dosadjuje al svakako cu detaljizirat dodatno pojedine stavke ako ce bit potrebe  :Wink: .


I molim da se nitko ne svadja...poanta jest da se nesto nauci a ne da se kome skace za vrat.  :Love:

----------


## Ripcord

> Edit: kako je laž ne izjasniti se? Ne razumijem.


Ima ponešto u Bibliji o tome kad zatajiš svoju vjeru.

Btw, koliko sam shvatila pitanje neće biti kojoj Crkvi 'pripadaš', nego koje si vjere, pa ako si određene vjere ne bi se trebalo sramit toga, druga stvar je tvoj stav o crkvi koja je predstavlja.

----------


## ivana zg

> Ne mogu. Bilo bi to protiv zdravog razuma.
> Edit: kako je laž ne izjasniti se? Ne razumijem.


laž je u tvome slučaju jer se osjećaš katolkinjom....prvo prema tebi samoj.....u čije vjerske istine vjeruješ, katoličke, židovske, protestantske- pa ako vjeruješ u katoličke onda si katolik-jer univerzalna vjera za sad ne postoji. Ili si vjernik ili si ateist, treće opcije nema. Ili vjeruješ ili ne. Pošto ti kako kažeš vjeruješ, a vjeruješ u katoličke istine onda si katolik-koga briga ideš li u Crkvu-ti si katolik-ako nemaš sakramente nisi službeno katolik(ali ti ih imaš)-ali osjećaš se, pokušavaš živjeti i vjeruješ kao katolik-onda to i jesi- a to je pitanje u popisu stanovništva- a ne slažete li se s svim što KC radi. Pusa.
Vjerujem da vjernici drugih vjeroispovjesti u drugim džavama gdje njihovo vodstvo dobiva novac od Države, kao npr.muslimani i židovi (i ako bi imali puno toga prigovoriti svojima) nemaju ovakvih nedoumica. Oni jesu ili nisu muslimani ili židovi, i ne zanima ih što negdje neke vjerske vojske vode ratove i što se ne slažu s nekim učenjima-oni jesu i žive po svojoj vjeri koliko mogu i zato jesu, protestanti,katolici, muslimani i židovi-drugačije se pod nikakvom izlikom neće izjasnit osim ako su ateisti.

----------


## Smajlich

Potpis na *Ripcord*.

----------


## pomikaki

ok... odoh ja trolati na neki vjerski topic  :Undecided:

----------


## Cubana

> Ima ponešto u Bibliji o tome kad zatajiš svoju vjeru.
> 
> Btw, koliko sam shvatila pitanje neće biti kojoj Crkvi 'pripadaš', nego koje si vjere, pa ako si određene vjere ne bi se trebalo sramit toga, druga stvar je tvoj stav o crkvi koja je predstavlja.


 Jel vi znate kakav je zakon o potpomognutoj oplodnji na snazi u RH? Zašto? Jer je međuostalom i 88% katolika pa onda je i zakon katolički. 
Jel to normalno? Jel normalno da je vjerski nauk u državi iznad struke? 
Ako će moje nijekanje Boga uroditi jednim katolikom manje kojim će pravdati ovakve gluposti, ja sam bar nešto napravila. 
Ne sramim se ničeg (osim kad se u moje ime ograničavaju prava drugih) i ovo neizjašnjavanje nije moj sram nego moja akcija. Mala, ali meni važna.

----------


## ivana zg

> Pa dobro, tako ih uče predstavnici KC 
> A stvar je u tome što ti popisi, gdje ispada da imamo 80% građana koji su katolici, služe kao argument kad se donose zakoni o MPO, kad se sklapaju ugovori s Vatikanom o uvođenju vjeronauka u državne škole, i konačno kad se iz državnog proračuna puni blagajna KC umjesto da se daje siromašnima 
> 
> Da se to ne događa, nikad ne bi bilo ovakvih akcija. Nemam problema s time kako se izjašnjava većina, ali imam s ostalim što sam navela.


Naravno i mnogi se katolici ne slažu s onim kako Crkva naučava, ali jednostvano je to je tako, ili ćeš to prihvatiti ili nisi vjernik.
Znam da to pogađa one koji nisu vjernici i žao mi je što ću ovo reći jel ne želim da me se krivo shvati, moraš priznati da nije u redu da manjina nameće svoje stavove većini- ipo bilo kojem pitanju, vjerskom,političkom itd. u smislu kako na izborima onaj ko ima većinu pobjeđuje- a ne u smislu da ugnjetava manjinu-nadam se da si me shvatila.
Druga je stvar što neki žele odvojiti Crkvu od Države-ali koliko znam ona je odvojena zakonski-možda sam u krivu-ispravi me ako griješim.
Slažem se s tobom da se stvarno iskreno treba izjasniti na popisu stanovništva da vidimo kako Hrvati i ostali dišu-a ne lagati jer mrziomo KC ilijer mrzimo ateiste-reći ono što jei bez straha.
Koliko znam i Države koje nisu katoličke donjele su takav-i takav zakon o umjetnoj na osnovu medicinske struke itd. KC ili bilo koja druga vjerska zajednica ima pravo savjetovati svojim vjernicima u svezi toga kako ih naučava njihova religija-oni to moraju-ali to ne znači da DRžava mora donositi takve zakone-je li tako.

E sad nemožemo kriviti KC za odluke Države jer ona ima svoj stav i na to ima pravo, kao što netko drugi ima pravo misliti da je KC u krivu.
Druga je stvar to ako su oni koji donose odluke u saboru katolici ili pripadnici drugih religija, ali zato je popis stanovništva, da oni donose zakone na osnovu onoga što jesu, kao što bi jedan ateist donio drugačiji zakon, a onda bi se vjerovatno vjernici bunili-zato i govorimo o većini. Zakone donesi Država a ne Crkva, a ljude u saboru je izabrala većina građana RH, a ne KC, bila ona vjerska ili ateistička-većina je i protiv toga nemožemo do sljedećih izbora.
Po meni za neke osjetljive zakone poput umjetne, treba raspisati referendum, jer vjerujem da i među vjernicima ima onih koji razmišljaju drugačije.
Misliš da u islamskim demokratskim zemljama gledaju na ateističku manjinu  (u njihovom slučaju)(ili druge vjerske manjine) ili donose zakone prema većini koja ih je izabrala? Ostali se moraju pridržavati, npr. marama, pokriveno lice,ruke, duga suknja-i kad idemo u te zemlje poštivamo zakone njihove većine, ne kršimo ih zato što nam je to glupo, ponižava ženu ili se jednostavno ne slažemo s tim-poštujemo iz kulture, kao i ostali koji žive tamo a ne sviđa im se-no dok se većini ne bude ne sviđalo-drugi to moraju poštivati.
Nažalost ili na sreću većina je ona koja odlučuje, šta da ti drugo kažem!

----------


## klaudija

> Jel vi znate kakav je zakon o potpomognutoj oplodnji na snazi u RH? Zašto? Jer je međuostalom i 88% katolika pa onda je i zakon katolički.


Da li misliš da netko pita ovih 88% katolika vezano za zakon o MPO ili bilo koji drugi zakon? Ja sam dio tih 88% ali ne podržavam zakon o MPO, i vjerujem da ga većina ne podržava.

----------


## Cubana

Naravno da ne pita. Važan je broj. Ne želim biti dio broja kojim se pravdaju takvi zakoni.

----------


## ivana zg

> Naravno da ne pita. Važan je broj. Ne želim biti dio broja kojim se pravdaju takvi zakoni.


ok...nemoj mislit da te tko sudi to je na Bogu.....samo mogu reći da te ne razumijem....vidim da ateisti nemaju problema s izjašnjavanjem i tako treba biti i među onima koji se osjećaju vjernicima- a ti ne spadaš niti u jednu skupinu.....a to je nemoguće jer čovjek nešto mora biti sredina u ovakvim situacijama i suzdržanost kao ne izjašnjavanje jednostavno ne postoji ili je laž-rađe se izjasni kao agnostik (mad je taj pojma meni bedast)

----------


## cvijeta73

> nego je poanta- kc vam nevalja.
> 
> .....


nije *vam*, nego *nam* - jer ju svi financiramo. onog trena kad je crkva ušla na bilo koji način, nepozvana, u moj život, imam ju pravo kritizirati.
ma i da nije. zašto se kc ne bi smjela kritizirati? reći da - ne valja. eto - ne valja. 
ovo što stoji na naslovnici portala. zašto ne bi smjelo stajati?
smijemo kritizirati vladu, smijemo kritizirati sve institucije. 
zašto se crkva ne bi smjela kritizirati? 

a to što se ovo pitanje shvaća kao referendum protiv crkve, možda si i u pravu. vjerojatno najviše tako doživljaju oni koji se osjećaju katolici. a zašto je to tako, da nije možda razlog tomu činjenica da sve više građana (a riječ je o vjernicima) gubi povjerenje u kc?

----------


## Kaae

Meni je, osobno, skroz svejedno sto inicijativa nisam-vjernik misli, ili bilo tko drugi, vjernik ili nevjernik. Zapravo, cijelo vrijeme spominjem da sam super-genijalni licemjer. Imam sve sakramente, ukljucujuci i brak. Cak sam i kuma na krstenju. I sve to skupa mi je bilo simpaticno - nesto od toga jos dok sam bila mala, nesto zbog toga sto i svi drugi tako, a nesto zato sto mi je bas tako doslo. Ne zanima me ucenje katolicke crkve, a ni neke druge. Jednako tako nikoga ne treba zanima sto, zapravo, moja vjera jest. S obzirom na ponudjeno, u mojem slucaju, najbolje mi zvuci opcija - nije se izjasnio.

Cvijeta je to bas lijepo napisala - koga treba biti briga za moju (tvoju/njegovu/neciju) vjeru? Pa to je moja/tvoja/njegova/necija stvar. Katolicku crkvu ne zelim podrzavati brojem jer to automatski znaci da je podrzavam novcem. A novac drzave tamo ne spada. Moj vlastiti, sto da ne, kad je trebalo platiti taksu za vjencanje ili sto vec. Ono, to je bio moj odabir, iz nekog mog razloga.

----------


## kajsa

> .......Vjerujem da vjernici drugih vjeroispovjesti u drugim džavama gdje njihovo vodstvo dobiva *novac od Države*, kao npr.muslimani i židovi (i ako bi imali puno toga prigovoriti svojima) nemaju ovakvih nedoumica. Oni jesu ili nisu muslimani ili židovi, i ne zanima ih što negdje neke vjerske vojske vode ratove i što se ne slažu s nekim učenjima-oni jesu i žive po svojoj vjeri koliko mogu i zato jesu, protestanti,katolici, muslimani i židovi-drugačije se pod nikakvom izlikom neće izjasnit osim ako su ateisti.


novac je od poreznih obveznika

ima država gdje vjerske zajednice dobivaju novac samo od vjernika
pa se iz plaće oduzima 'vjerski porez'
baš me zanima koliko bi katolika u HR bilo kad bi vjerski porez iznosio recimo 2.500kn godišnje

----------


## Cubana

> ok...nemoj mislit da te tko sudi to je na Bogu....- a ti ne spadaš niti u jednu skupinu...


Ja sam katolik koji to neće prijaviti na popisu stanovništva.
Naravno da me ne razumiješ jer podupireš sve što KC radi i ne osjećaš da je nekima tim postupcima nanesena nepravda. 
I ne osuđujem te, nemoj misliti... samo te ne razumijem.

----------


## pomikaki

> ok...nemoj mislit da te tko sudi to je na Bogu


sad ispada kao da će zatajiti Krista  :Rolling Eyes: 
pa nije katolička vjera jedina kršćanska
Cubana, a možda da se preorjentiraš na grkokatolike?  :Grin:

----------


## ivana zg

draga *cvijeta73* ne ne doživljavam ovo samo kao referendum protiv KC, nego protiv katolika koji su većina, i što će oni nama manjini, donositi kojekave zakone koji nama manjini, ne odgovaraju.....

Vlast je izabrala većina građana RH koji su i ateisti i vjernici. Katolička Crkva ne donosi zakone u RH. Bilo koja vjerska zajednica ima pravo imati svoje mišljenje o određenim temama, ali legitimna je Vlast ona koja donosi zakone u RH. Isto tako imaju svi pravo kritizirat KC, ali ne i okrivljavati je za njezine stavove jer je to njezino pravo i ono ne utječe na Zakone u RH, već na vjernike.
Žao mi je ako je većina onih na vlasti kao i u Državi katolika,ili onih koji su je izabrali pa to Vama smeta- ali to onda znači da ste Vi protiv katolika a ne KC kao institucije!
Žao mi je alo većina je ona koja donosi odluke, tako je u svakoj demokratskoj Državi na Svijetu ne samo ovdje.
Nekima se ne sviđa Vlada, nekima neka vjerska institucija, nekima pojedini zakoni, nekima gradske vlasti, nekima ustrojstvo ono ili ovo- zato postoje izbori i većina-jer na drugom principu niti jedna Država ne bi mogla funkcionirati.

Ako sam ja vjernik katolik zašto se ne bi tako izjasnila, kao i ti koja si ateist- samo zato što se tebi ne sviđa KC-što ću ti ja..odi živjeti u neku islamsku zemlju, možda će ti tamo više odgovarati zakoni.

Budi svoja, izjasni se po onom što jesi, na izborima biraj koga hoćeš-uvjek će biti onih nezadovoljnih Vlašću-da ateisti rade zakone bunili bi se vjernici i obrnuto- većina je ona koja Vlada. A Država je ta koja bi trebala provoditi referendume i trebalo bi je zanimati mišljene građana o pojedinim zakonima-što s tim imaKC-ništa!

----------


## prima

*ivana zg* mali ispravak. nisam ja rekla da je popis stanovništva referendum.Nego zagovaram stav da građane RH netko priupita žele li ovoliko novca iz proračuna davati RKC, a mislim da bi referendum po tom pitanju bio dobro rješenje.

----------


## pomikaki

> novac je od poreznih obveznika
> 
> ima država gdje vjerske zajednice dobivaju novac samo od vjernika
> pa se iz plaće oduzima 'vjerski porez'
> baš me zanima koliko bi katolika u HR bilo kad bi vjerski porez iznosio recimo 2.500kn godišnje


e to bi ja uvela
da pokrenemo referendum?

----------


## Cubana

Može. 
Tu bih ja odmah postala ateist. Pa nek me osuđuje tko hoće.

----------


## ivana zg

> Ja sam katolik koji to neće prijaviti na popisu stanovništva.
> Naravno da me ne razumiješ jer podupireš sve što KC radi i ne osjećaš da je nekima tim postupcima nanesena nepravda. 
> I ne osuđujem te, nemoj misliti... samo te ne razumijem.



ne poznaš me i neznaš kakv odnos i promleme imam s KC..ako hoćeš mogu ti faksirati svoja pisma kardinalu Bozaniću...moje je uvijek bilo mišljenje da su vjernici ti koji trebaju kritizirati svoju vjersku zajednicu i na taj način joj pomoći u rastu, a neki koji to nisu i često puta nemaju pojma o čemu pričaju...
...ali nikad nisam dopustila da zbog stava ili ponašanja određenih ljudi u KC ja u nju ne idem i nemolim se BOgu, pojedinci koje rade odvratne stvari mene neće odvratiti od moje vjer, jer ja u Crkvu idem radi Bogu...i svećenici su ljudi i neka im Bog sudi-neću ja-i neka ih zakon kazni za pedofiliju itd......ja u Crkvu idem radi sebe a ne radi svečenika...jeli on dobar ili loš čovjek, propovjednik, ispovjednik, je li mu "dosadna" misa-nije me briga...Bog je u 10 zapovjedi rekao da vjerni  na misu mora ići, itd...i mene nikakva budalaština KC neće u tome spriječiti....hvala Bogu daleko je više dobrih i divnih svečenika koje niko nikada ne spominje, ali njima to i ne treba......puno je više javnih kuhinja i Caritasovih kuća u kojima se sklanjaju beskućnici-ali nikog za to nije briga..........

Draga moja ti samo po svom....ako je KC u nekim postupcima nanjela nepravdu to ne zanči da sam ju nanjela ja i da ja nisam katolik....

----------


## prima

*Mikki* ovo što si gore izdvojila kao unutarcrkvena pitanja to jednostavno nisu. Ako ja moram plaćati porez crkvi, i ako se ona sa mnom može baviti u skoro svim segmentima mog života, onda se i ja mogu baviti crkvom.Kad meni crkva propisuje pravila po kojima mogu (ne)imati djecu, onda ona kao institucija mora biti podložna mojoj kritici. A crkva se nikad nije ustručavala "opalit" po ateistima, pa stvarno nevidim zašto ja kao ateist ne mogu govoriti o crkvi.
I financiranje crkve, i vjerski (katolički) odgoj u vrtićima i školama je po slovu zakona, a zakon je donesen temeljem broja vjernika sa zadnjeg popisa stanovništva, i zato ova akcija, ako se promjeni broj vjernika, može se mijenjati i zakon...
Nemam ni ja vremena...

----------


## ivana zg

> *ivana zg* mali ispravak. nisam ja rekla da je popis stanovništva referendum.Nego zagovaram stav da građane RH netko priupita žele li ovoliko novca iz proračuna davati RKC, a mislim da bi referendum po tom pitanju bio dobro rješenje.


 
nisi dobro pročitala moj post-ja sam rekla da si ti rekla da ovo nije referndum
slažem se s tobom oko takve vrste referenduma-zašto ne

----------


## Cubana

Vidiš, svatko djeluje na svoj način.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Cubana, a možda da se preorjentiraš na grkokatolike?


sad kad su već oni spomenuti, kako će se oni izjasniti?
jesu katolici? jesu. jel imaju pored odgovora katolik mogućnost dodati - grkokatolik? ne.

----------


## ivana zg

> sad kad su već oni spomenuti, kako će se oni izjasniti?
> jesu katolici? jesu. jel imaju pored odgovora katolik mogućnost dodati - grkokatolik? ne.


zašto ne? zašto se ne bi izajasnili kao grkokatolici? inače oni priznaju Papu....

----------


## cvijeta73

vrlo prizemno, zato jer nemaju - gdje.
nema kućica za upisati  :Grin:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Meni je ova inicijativa genijalna jer se napokom ljudi koji se ne osjećaju katolicima, niti podržavaju KC, a imaju sakramente jer su im roditelji katolici, potičnu na to da se zaista izjasne. Ne mogu shvatiti kako ljudi mirne duše šalju svoju dječicu u crkvu i na vjeronauke kad tamo ima pedofila, kad ih časne uče da ako budu bili neposlušni da će završiti u paklu, da je život nastao od Adama i Eve čija su djeca incestuoznom vezom napravili ostatak svijeta ( :Laughing: ) gdje se svećenici oblače u zlatne halje i pričaju o odricanju punom trbušinom slasne hrane, gdje govore da je ono što pročitate izvan crkve propaganda medija koji žele samo vaš novac - a pri kraju mise eto netko dođe s košaricom u koju morate ubacit novčiće (o blagoslivljanju kuća i doprinosima za renoviranje crkava i župnih ureda da niti ne pričam), pa dođe svećenik u nedjeljom u dva pa govori da su žene koje imaju odnos s dečkom prije braka kur** (a vjerojatno je prošle subote ženio mladenku trudnu do zubi) i tako redom. Paradoksa u redovima crkve ima u nedogled, pa je meni jako čudno da u 21. stoljeću netko osjeća sebe kao ovcu i treba joj pastir da bi živio život etično, ispravno i sretno. Pa nek gorila u njihovom paklu (u kojeg btw ne vjerujem) zbog toga što otvaram oči i primijećujem šta oni rade. A da se kod nas plaća tzv. vjerski porez, bilo bi daaaalekooo manje vjernika. Računajte samo na one ljude koji poznaju popisivača, pa napišu katolik samo da selo ne priča...aj maaa... a to je samo jedan detalj...

----------


## pomikaki

> Koliko ateističke udruge dobivaju novaca ili se ne izjjašnjavaju tako ali zna se koje su-većina?


pa koje su to? Iskorak možda? Da li biti homoseksualac znači automatski i biti ateist? Koliko ja znam nije tako.
Koje su te ateističke udruge u RH koje se financiraju iz državnog proračuna?




> Ovakve teme su sklone žučnim raspravama, i brzom ključanju. Nije mi cilj potaknuti tako nešto, ovo je samo obavijest o akciji drugih udruga i pojedinaca, i nije poziv na svađu.


Zapravo, potpis na primu.
Ne bi bilo fer da se zbog trolanja vjerskog dijela forumaša zatvori tema.
Vjerski topic postoji na forumu i ako ponekad i zalotamo tamo i mi ostali, nastojimo ne pretjerati.
Pokušajte i vi tako.

----------


## pomikaki

> vrlo prizemno, zato jer nemaju - gdje.
> nema kućica za upisati


 Zar nema opcija "druge vjere - upisati koje"?

----------


## mikka

> zašto se crkva ne bi smjela kritizirati?


joj cvijeto, ti ko da si klingonka  :Grin: . zato sto to vrijeda necije vjerske osjecaje, a znamo da su oni 2 koplja vise od drugih osjecaja, politicke korektnosti ili bilo cega drugog, treceg.

----------


## Mikki

> nije *vam*, nego *nam* - jer ju svi financiramo. onog trena kad je crkva ušla na bilo koji način, nepozvana, u moj život, imam ju pravo kritizirati.
> ma i da nije. zašto se kc ne bi smjela kritizirati? reći da - ne valja. eto - ne valja. 
> ovo što stoji na naslovnici portala. zašto ne bi smjelo stajati?
> smijemo kritizirati vladu, smijemo kritizirati sve institucije. 
> zašto se crkva ne bi smjela kritizirati? 
> 
> a to što se ovo pitanje shvaća kao referendum protiv crkve, možda si i u pravu. vjerojatno najviše tako doživljaju oni koji se osjećaju katolici. a zašto je to tako, da nije možda razlog tomu činjenica da sve više građana (a riječ je o vjernicima) gubi povjerenje u kc?


pa svi financiramo i kojekakve udruge koje se bore necemu sto je protivno ljudskom zivotu i dostojanstvu osobe pa smo duzni prihvacat i to u ime  demokracije.
Ne bih to shvacala nikakvim referendumom kontra KC da se ne spominju stvari koje sam vec navela.
takodjer sam navela da sam ZA iskreno izjasnjavenje svoje vjere ili nevjere  te poticem ne samo ovako nego i u svojoj okolini sve koji se tako osjecaju. Ko sto rekoh- licemjerstvo van. ostane 10 katolika..neka...jos bolje. bar cemo se svi znat :D




> novac je od poreznih obveznika
> 
> ima država gdje vjerske zajednice dobivaju novac samo od vjernika
> pa se iz plaće oduzima 'vjerski porez'
> baš me zanima koliko bi katolika u HR bilo kad bi vjerski porez iznosio recimo 2.500kn godišnje


mozda da stave 2.500 kn mjesecno.
lol
Ja i jesam za to. al onda zbilja bi regulirala zakon tako da ni jedna lipa od ''katolickog'' novca ubranog preko poreza ne ide u nesto sto se kosi sa mojom vjerom. Mozda drzava moze odvojit crkvu skroz..al ja jesam Crkva i ja sebe od sebe odvojit ne mogu. To sam, što jesam.




> sad ispada kao da će zatajiti Krista 
> pa nije katolička vjera jedina kršćanska
> Cubana, a možda da se preorjentiraš na grkokatolike?


grkokatolici su isto ko i rimokatolici samo sto imaju drugaciji obred. sve je isto..ne vidim kako bi se ''spasila'' tamo?  :Laughing: 

A ovo sta spominjete mpo mislim da je malo neumjesno i ak nista - offtopic. Banaliziranje s bilo koje strane oko mpo je za mene glupost. Nit je ispravan stav ''katolik manje,jedan glas za MPO vise'' nit je ispravan stav ''iskljucivo protiv MPO''..to je em duboko eticko pitanje na puno fronti, em svaki slucaj MPO je slucaj za sebe i fakat se ne moze trpat u jedan te isti koš...a i jos uvijek, PO MENI, medicinski ostavlja puno mjesta za napredak za bolje jednostavnije i s puno vise postovanja za svaki zivot...pa i onaj najmanji... Rjesenje moze proizac samo iz dijalog ai napretka,  a ne pukog senzacionalizma i ponekad ekstremizma...al to sam samo ja i moje razmisljanje.  :Wink: 




> *Mikki* ovo što si gore izdvojila kao unutarcrkvena pitanja to jednostavno nisu. Ako ja moram plaćati porez crkvi, i ako se ona sa mnom može baviti u skoro svim segmentima mog života, onda se i ja mogu baviti crkvom.Kad meni crkva propisuje pravila po kojima mogu (ne)imati djecu, onda ona kao institucija mora biti podložna mojoj kritici. A crkva se nikad nije ustručavala "opalit" po ateistima, pa stvarno nevidim zašto ja kao ateist ne mogu govoriti o crkvi.
> I financiranje crkve, i vjerski (katolički) odgoj u vrtićima i školama je po slovu zakona, a zakon je donesen temeljem broja vjernika sa zadnjeg popisa stanovništva, i zato ova akcija, ako se promjeni broj vjernika, može se mijenjati i zakon...
> Nemam ni ja vremena...


ja mislim da vecina bas jesu unutarcrkvena pitanja...al nebino.
Poanta price jest da nitko nikog ne tjera da bude katolik. Za mene ateizam jest zlo samo po sebi jer odvodi covjeka od Boga...zao mi je sto nisu u mogucnosti osjecati ono sve dobro i lijepo sta je meni dano...medjutim ne drzim da su ateisti zli ili da si ti sad nesto bolji ili gori covjek od mene.
I ne propisuje ti crkva nego ljudi...svi po svojoj savjesti. 

Medjutim dijalog, komunikacija to je ono sta prema van trebamo pruzat svijetu i to nikad ne smiju postat izlizane floskule koliko god se u danasnje vrijeme ti izrazi zloupotrebljavali.

Covjek treba bit u mogucnosti bit to sta jest....a ne da citav njegov opus cini bit ''protiv necega'', a mislim da je to u korijenu ove organizacije.

----------


## prima

> A ovo sta spominjete mpo mislim da je malo neumjesno i ak nista - offtopic. Banaliziranje s bilo koje strane oko mpo je za mene glupost. Nit je ispravan stav ''katolik manje,jedan glas za MPO vise'' nit je ispravan stav ''iskljucivo protiv MPO''..to je em duboko eticko pitanje na puno fronti, em svaki slucaj MPO je slucaj za sebe i fakat se ne moze trpat u jedan te isti koš...a i jos uvijek, PO MENI, medicinski ostavlja puno mjesta za napredak za bolje jednostavnije i s puno vise postovanja za svaki zivot...pa i onaj najmanji... Rjesenje moze proizac samo iz dijalog ai napretka,  a ne pukog senzacionalizma i ponekad ekstremizma...al to sam samo ja i moje razmisljanje.


Neumjesno je što se crkva ikad išla baviti tim pitanjem na "općoj" razini, i tražiti da se *vaši* stavovi meni propišu kao obavezni. Da izda uputu svojim ovcama kako se imaju odnosit po tom pitanju OK, al' to što i mene pokušava ošišati u tom stadu, je neumjesno i neustavno, i u tom ratu ja još nisam kapitulirala. To da se u MPO pojavljuje nekoliko etičkih pitanja, meni stvarno ne treba tumačiti ni vatikan ni kaptol, jer to nisu njihova nego moja pitanja. To da je svaki MPO slučaj, slučaj za sebe, mi već dugo pokušavamo utuviti u glavu tvorcima ovog kretenskog zakona (čitaj biskupima). Medicinski napredak kažeš? Dok vi napredujete, ja ću definitivno biti prestara za majčinstvo, a ko zna i koliko još generacija iza mene. Taj ogavni eksperiment sa životima stvarnih ljudi stvarno ništa ne može opravdati.Ako su slučajno u pravu oni što tvrde da to ima nekakvu podlogu u vjeri,u što iskreno sumnjam, onda takvu vjeru treba zabraniti. 
Rješenje može proizaći iz dijaloga, a RKC je inicirala donošenje zakona po svom, bez da je ljude kojih se to stvarno tiče išta pitala.

Posebno ljigava mi je teza o zaštiti života. Zbog ovakvog zakona *rađa se manje djece, ima manje života*.

----------


## ljiljan@

> novac je od poreznih obveznika
> 
> ima država gdje vjerske zajednice dobivaju novac samo od vjernika
> pa se iz plaće oduzima 'vjerski porez'
> baš me zanima koliko bi katolika u HR bilo kad bi vjerski porez iznosio recimo 2.500kn godišnje


Nijedan porez nije izražen u fiksnom iznosu nego u postotku od primanja.
Dajem za Crkvu i davala bih i kada bi bio obvezan postotak primanja. Ali u tom slučaju digla bih svoj glas protiv toga da se iz moje plaće izdvaja za razne udruge čije je djelovanje protivno mojim kršćanskim načelima, da se iz moje plaće izdvaja za zdravstvo koje vrši pobačaje i tome slično.
Dok je ovako kako jest, šutim na sve to i drim se one - sto ljudi, sto ćudi. Ali ako se nešto promijeni, neću više šutjeti...puno nas će dići glas...I možda to uopće ne bi bilo loše.

----------


## ljiljan@

> novac je od poreznih obveznika
> 
> ima država gdje vjerske zajednice dobivaju novac samo od vjernika
> pa se iz plaće oduzima 'vjerski porez'
> baš me zanima koliko bi katolika u HR bilo kad bi vjerski porez iznosio recimo 2.500kn godišnje


Nijedan porez nije izražen u fiksnom iznosu nego u postotku od primanja.
Dajem za Crkvu i davala bih i kada bi bio obvezan postotak primanja. Ali u tom slučaju digla bih svoj glas protiv toga da se iz moje plaće izdvaja za razne udruge čije je djelovanje protivno mojim kršćanskim načelima, da se iz moje plaće izdvaja za zdravstvo koje vrši pobačaje i tome slično.
Dok je ovako kako jest, šutim na sve to i držim se one - sto ljudi, sto ćudi. Ali ako se nešto promijeni, neću više šutjeti...puno nas će dići glas...I možda to uopće ne bi bilo loše.

----------


## plashljivo_pile

mene živo zanimaju rezultati ovog popisa. vjerujem da je na ogroman postotak katolika na prošlom popisu velik utjecaj imao zaostali strah iz devedesetih... ili sam ja stvarno nekim čudom okružena gotovo samo s onih 10-12% nekatolika (čitaj: ateista i raznorazne pogane čeljadi).

ne znam jedino koliko bi rezultati tog popisa u praksi mogli imati utjecaja na išta pošto se tu ipak radi o puno dubljim političkim slizavanjima, interesima i enormnim iznosima kunića. kako god, zanimaju me stvarni rezultati pa stoga podržavam ovu inicijativu. možda jednog dana ne budemo sekularna država samo na papiru. dopustite mi da sanjam  :Razz:

----------


## Mikki

> Neumjesno je što se crkva ikad išla baviti tim pitanjem na "općoj" razini, i tražiti da se *vaši* stavovi meni propišu kao obavezni. Da izda uputu svojim ovcama kako se imaju odnosit po tom pitanju OK, al' to što i mene pokušava ošišati u tom stadu, je neumjesno i neustavno, i u tom ratu ja još nisam kapitulirala. To da se u MPO pojavljuje nekoliko etičkih pitanja, meni stvarno ne treba tumačiti ni vatikan ni kaptol, jer to nisu njihova nego moja pitanja. To da je svaki MPO slučaj, slučaj za sebe, mi već dugo pokušavamo utuviti u glavu tvorcima ovog kretenskog zakona (čitaj biskupima). Medicinski napredak kažeš? Dok vi napredujete, ja ću definitivno biti prestara za majčinstvo, a ko zna i koliko još generacija iza mene. Taj ogavni eksperiment sa životima stvarnih ljudi stvarno ništa ne može opravdati.Ako su slučajno u pravu oni što tvrde da to ima nekakvu podlogu u vjeri,u što iskreno sumnjam, onda takvu vjeru treba zabraniti. 
> Rješenje može proizaći iz dijaloga, a RKC je inicirala donošenje zakona po svom, bez da je ljude kojih se to stvarno tiče išta pitala.
> 
> Posebno ljigava mi je teza o zaštiti života. Zbog ovakvog zakona *rađa se manje djece, ima manje života*.


Nazvala bih tvoj post sad frustriranim vlastitom situacijom...al mozda ces se uvrijedit na to. Meni nije cilj da se ti osjetis ikako uvrijedjeno mojim rijecima...nazalost nisam upoznata sa tvojom pricom al eto iz tog šta spominjes nije ti lako.
zakoni kace sve..neki nam se svidjaju..neki ne...neki utjecu malo na nase zivote neki previše. neki su diskutabilni...neki ne...ili kak se veli- kad se jednom smrkne drugom se svane. Ja se i dalje nadam ...mozda sam utopista al neka sam.

Ja sam samo u jednom stavu uvijek kruta a to je da svatko ima pravo na zivot, a za mene čovjek nastaje začećem tj spajanjem muske i zenske spolne stanice. I vise je nego ocito da se necemo slozit oko ovog...al tak je kak je...ne moramo se slozit al ne moramo se zato napadat. Nit ćeš ti mene uvjerit u svoje da je ok pod svaku cijenu...nit je meni cilj uvjerit tebe da mijenjas svoje.


Bilo kako bilo- sreća prati hrabre, pa sigurna sam da neće omašit ni tebe tvoja.  :Smile:

----------


## petarpan

Pratim cijeli dan..al ne mogu napisat ništa da to na svoj način neki dežurni dušebrižnik ne bi preveo. Inače, tu sam mišljenja negdje kao i šumskovoće . I ateist sam. I ovo mi neće biti prvi puta da ću se na popisu tako izjasniti.Ja, kao 6 član, od kojih će se 5 izjasniti kao rimokatolici.

----------


## prima

> Nijedan porez nije izražen u fiksnom iznosu nego u postotku od primanja.


ima ih puno u fiksnom iznosu, npr. porez na CMV , ili na tvrtku... da ne nabrajam, trošarina na litru benzina, posebni porez na cigarete...zbilja mnogo




> Dajem za Crkvu i davala bih i kada bi bio obvezan postotak primanja.


Ja dajem, a nebi





> Dok je ovako kako jest, šutim na sve to i držim se one - sto ljudi, sto ćudi.


Ja se bunim 

I mislim da je *pomikaki*  bila u pravu, i da mi treba poći vama trolati temu.

----------


## plashljivo_pile

shvaćam priminu frustraciju. mislim, ja bih na njenom mjestu jednako reagirala, ako ne gore.

iako mpo meni nije zanimljivo područje, pročitala sam sva vaša pisma nepodrške čovjekolikom darku, vaše novonastale probleme koje se bez problema moglo izbjeći i ostala sam bez riječi. sad još samo fali da lupe zabranu abortusa i kontracepcije (spirala bi trebala biti prva na listi za odstrel, jel) što mi je u istom rangu kao i ovaj nebulozni zakon. mislim da bi mi duša bila mirnija čak i u iranu jer mi tamo barem nitko ne bi prodavao spiku da živim u sekularnoj zemlji već bih dobro znala na čemu sam. 

ova mpo sramota od zakona je direktan napad na dostojanstvo i zdravlje svih tih žena i one imaju svako pravo napadati sve koji ga podržavaju. one nikad njih neće tjerati da zamrzavaju svoje zametke, dok su oni njih osudili na eksperimentalni postupak štetan po njihovo fizičko i psihičko zdravlje, najčešće bez rezultata koliko vidim na forumu. borite se i budite glasne!

----------


## ljiljan@

> ima ih puno u fiksnom iznosu, npr. porez na CMV , ili na tvrtku... da ne nabrajam, trošarina na litru benzina, posebni porez na cigarete...zbilja mnogo
> 
> 
> 
> Ja dajem, a nebi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, jedan dio si ostavila bez komentara.

----------


## prima

> Nazvala bih tvoj post sad frustriranim vlastitom situacijom...al mozda ces se uvrijedit na to.


Neznam kakav je post, jako sam se trudila biti umjerena.Ja jesam frustrirana što je na snazi ovakav zakon, i to nije tajna ni uvreda. 




> zakoni kace sve..neki nam se svidjaju..neki ne...neki utjecu malo na nase zivote neki previše. neki su diskutabilni...neki ne...ili kak se veli- kad se jednom smrkne drugom se svane. Ja se i dalje nadam ...mozda sam utopista al neka sam.


ovaj kači mene i još cca 15 % stanovnika rh. logikom kojom ograničavaš pravo da se crkvu kritizira zbog "njenih unutarnjih stvari", kako možeš komentirati stvar koja te se ne tiče? kolikima se od ovog zakona svanulo ne želim ni pomisliti.




> a za mene čovjek nastaje začećem tj spajanjem muske i zenske spolne stanice. I vise je nego ocito da se necemo slozit oko ovog..


a zašto misliš da se nećemo složiti? jer ti je neko tko o tome nema pojma, ili je jednostavno jako zlonamjeran, napunio glavu da su korisnici MPO djecoubojice? da mi u stvari ne želimo biti roditelji, nego nam baš gušt potezat embrije po frižiderima?

----------


## ljiljan@

Ne razumijem zašto se ovo pretvara u diskusiju o fiskalnoj politici države i životnim načelima. Pogledajte si cure ateistice naslov teme i vidjet ćete da same sebi trolate topik. A ako se oni koji nisu katolici izjasne da nisu, za mene je to dobra vijest. Podržavam.

----------


## Pinky

> dapače :D
> Akcija se bas bavi unutarcrkvenim pitanjima.
> Dovoljno je pogledat samo vijesti na naslovnici:
> 
> 
> 
> Dal je potrebna analiza svake vjestice? Cini mi se da jest :D 
> - Crkva dobiva onoliko koliko je dogovoreno izmedju drzave i crkve- mozda je iznos velik,mozda je malen nebitno- iznos je transparentan te se ne ulaze samo u sebe nego sve sta se gradi jest uglavnom i vecinom stavljeno na koristenje vjernicima i tu je zbog njih..al to je sa druga tematika- zelim samo naglasit zakonitost. te takodjer naglasit da iako se uglavnom ateisti bune protiv toga da se iz njihovog poreza financira KC...moram naglasit da se i iz mog poreza financira ono cemu se ja izricito protivim, necemu sta smatram nemoralnim, necemu sta se protivi svim moralnim i prirodnim zakonima itd - mogu koristit jos mnogo slicnih izraza al nema potrebe :D ..svakom njegov dio i svakom po pravu i pravici. zakaj ne 
> Ostalo se isto bavi novcima pa to isto preskacem. Poantu sam vec naglasila- ja zbilja ne patim od toga koliko gdje novaca ide...iako uvijek volim pozvat na umjerenost i dostojanstvo koje kojiput izostane unutar KC...al necu sad previse ni u tom smjeru.
> ...


jedino unutarcrkveno pitanje od onih koje si ti citirala je da li se žene mogu zarediti ili ne. eto,  i to da osuđeni pedofili drže misu. to mene osobno ne dira. a sve ostalo me dira. dakle - nije unutarcrkveno pitanje. pogotovo novac koji isisaju iz proračuna i zakoni na koje utječu. amen.

----------


## Mikki

Mene samo zanima sta sam ja to rekla da ste se tako uvrijedile?  zapravo neki su vrlo neprijateljski raspolozeni. jesam nekog prozvala? osudila? rekla da mora razmisljat kao ja? oduzela nekom pravo na nesto? što se mene tice radite kako zelite i mozete, znate i umijete.
Ja imam veliko razumjevanje i suosjecanje sa svima koje je zadesila takva situacija..nitko nije kriv za to nit zasluzuje to...al nisam ni ja kriva nikom.

Mogla bih o ovom danima...al bez brige nebudem :D
mpo nit nije tema...temu sam prokomentirala pa et nemojte se vrijedjat jer fakat nema potrebe. Ljudi smo...jos uvijek.

----------


## Pinky

> Ne razumijem zašto se ovo pretvara u diskusiju o fiskalnoj politici države i životnim načelima. Pogledajte si cure ateistice naslov teme i vidjet ćete da same sebi trolate topik. A ako se oni koji nisu katolici izjasne da nisu, za mene je to dobra vijest. Podržavam.


da se crkva kod  nas financira kao na zapadu (mislim da je o njemačkoj bila riječ) dakle - porezom kojeg će plaćati samo ljudi koji se izjasne kao vjernici, to bi bilo jedino pravedno.
jedino je zeznuto što im se broj vjernika strašno smanjio čim su trebali plaćati porez na crkvu.
ali se iskristalizirao i mislim da je puno bliži realnom stanju nego kod nas.

----------


## Pinky

> Mene samo zanima sta sam ja to rekla da ste se tako uvrijedile?  zapravo neki su vrlo neprijateljski raspolozeni. jesam nekog prozvala? osudila? rekla da mora razmisljat kao ja? oduzela nekom pravo na nesto? što se mene tice radite kako zelite i mozete, znate i umijete.
> Ja imam veliko razumjevanje i suosjecanje sa svima koje je zadesila takva situacija..nitko nije kriv za to nit zasluzuje to...al nisam ni ja kriva nikom.
> 
> Mogla bih o ovom danima...al bez brige nebudem :D
> mpo nit nije tema...temu sam prokomentirala pa et nemojte se vrijedjat jer fakat nema potrebe. Ljudi smo...jos uvijek.


trebala bi, kao vjernica, barem pokušati suosjećati sa ljudima kojima je nanesena nepravda. bilo to od strane šime, joze, mare ili KC.
a da tebi rade što nama rade, vjerojatno bi drugačije pričala.
ali kao što kažeš, to nije tema ove priče.

----------


## ljiljan@

> da se crkva kod nas financira kao na zapadu (mislim da je o njemačkoj bila riječ) dakle - porezom kojeg će plaćati samo ljudi koji se izjasne kao vjernici, to bi bilo jedino pravedno.
> jedino je zeznuto što im se broj vjernika strašno smanjio čim su trebali plaćati porez na crkvu.
> ali se iskristalizirao i mislim da je puno bliži realnom stanju nego kod nas.


Slažem se s tobom. Ali niste vi ateisti jedini zakinuti što doprinosite za potrebe Crkve. I ja doprinosim za potrebe zdravstva koje vrši pobačaje i za sijaset raznih udruga i drugih organizacija koje se bave protukršćanskim djelovanjem. I meni je isto teško šutjeti o tome. Bez namjere da ikoga vrijeđam i uvjeravam u svoje...ali svoje ću mišljenje reći.

----------


## pomikaki

:Unsure: 
pravi tulum ovdje
možda bi mogli malo prijavljivati postove moderatoricama
ili to nema smisla?

Komentirat ću samo ovo:



> grkokatolici su isto ko i rimokatolici samo sto imaju drugaciji obred. sve je isto..ne vidim kako bi se ''spasila'' tamo?


Na taj način može riješiti svoju dilemu i ne izjasniti se kao ateist, ne mora "zanijekati" Isusa, njena vjera ostaje samo pod okriljem druge crkve. Ne ove koja joj se zamjerila.
Tako se na popisu neće naći među 88% katolika, nego među 3% grkokatolika.
Čisto sugestija, mislim da bi mene na Cubaninom mjestu to zadovoljilo. Ili možda evangelička crkva, pravoslavna... svi su kršćani, zar ne?

----------


## plashljivo_pile

> Slažem se s tobom. Ali niste vi ateisti jedini zakinuti što doprinosite za potrebe Crkve. I ja doprinosim za potrebe zdravstva koje vrši pobačaje i za sijaset raznih udruga i drugih organizacija koje se bave protukršćanskim djelovanjem. I meni je isto teško šutjeti o tome. Bez namjere da ikoga vrijeđam i uvjeravam u svoje...ali svoje ću mišljenje reći.


samo bih se tu nadovezala s nečim što se meni čini izrazito bitnim u cijeloj priči (bez namjere da ikoga uvrijedim također). naime, legalnost pobačaja i općenito pro choice stajalište ne tjera nikoga na pobačaj, samo ostavlja tu mogućnost onima koji ju trebaju iskoristiti, a i cijelo to zdravstvo spasi daleko više života nego što izvrši pobačaja. dok, opet ću uzeti za primjer ovaj supernebulozni mpo zakon, u tom slučaju zakon TJERA parove koji nisu u mogućnosti postati roditelji na drugi način na ulogu eksperimentalnih kunića i ugrožava im zdravlje. i njima je tu uzeto pravo izbora.

stvar je u pravu na izbor.

zanima me još i kako se popisuju maloljetne osobe? tijekom prošlog popisa sam imala nekih 14-15 i 100% znam da od popisivača nisam vidjela niti p te sam naknadno saznala da je druga osoba dala moje podatke i upisala me kao katolika (što ni tada nisam bila).

----------


## ivana zg

> Slažem se s tobom. Ali niste vi ateisti jedini zakinuti što doprinosite za potrebe Crkve. I ja doprinosim za potrebe zdravstva koje vrši pobačaje i za sijaset raznih udruga i drugih organizacija koje se bave protukršćanskim djelovanjem. I meni je isto teško šutjeti o tome. Bez namjere da ikoga vrijeđam i uvjeravam u svoje...ali svoje ću mišljenje reći.


Svi mi skupa iz svog poreza financiramo nešto što ne volimo i protiv čega smo...kako i ljiljana rekla, pobačaje, pa razne civilne udruge (ne moraju biti ateističke) ali eto možda podržavaju nešto što ja ne podržavam ( ne mislim samo na Iskorak)...plaćamo benzin našim političarima za privatne svrhe, većere itd. putovanja potrebna i nepotrebna, sadašnjih i bivših predsjednika, premijera, ministara itd. Pojma nemate koliko ide vjerskim zajednicama, da svim vjerskim zajednicama a ne samo KC, s tim što bi se složila s nekima i oni troše na nepotrebno, ali moramo im priznat i da svojim javnim kuhinjama hrane tisuće siromašnih svaki dan, da daju besplatan smještaj roditeljima bez obzira na vjersku pripadnost u svojim prostorima kada su im djeca na lječenju itd...........da da,za koješta mi izdvajamo iz poreza što nam se ne sviđa, ali i kao više dio poreza ne bude išao KC vi će te ga i dalje plaćati 23% ili 22% pa zašto vam je onda to toliko bitno?!I dalje će te izdvajati isto-bitna je samo mržnja prema KC i katolicima, niti prema jednoj drugoj vjeroispovjesti! I kada bi dobili i donjeli sve zakone koji vam idu u prilog i kada ne bi davali porez KC i dalje bi je neki ljudi mrzili-eto u tome je problem i o tome se radi!

*Cubana* Bog je rekao tko mene prizna ovdje na zemlji i ja ću njega, tko me zanječe, i ja ću njega u vječnosti. PA ti odluči jel ti je bitniji ovaj prolazni život ili vječnost.
Ako ne priznaš tko si-onda si nitko, jer nemožeš biti nešto, za što ne želiš priznat da jesi.

Pozdrv svim ljudima dobre volje i izjasnite se onako kako živite i osjećate a ne zbog nekih principa,straha ili mržnje-odnosi se i na ateiste i vjernike.

----------


## pomikaki

> Mene samo zanima sta sam ja to rekla da ste se tako uvrijedile? zapravo neki su vrlo neprijateljski raspolozeni. jesam nekog prozvala? osudila? rekla da mora razmisljat kao ja? oduzela nekom pravo na nesto? što se mene tice radite kako zelite i mozete, znate i umijete.
> Ja imam veliko razumjevanje i suosjecanje sa svima koje je zadesila takva situacija..nitko nije kriv za to nit zasluzuje to...al nisam ni ja kriva nikom.
> 
> Mogla bih o ovom danima...al bez brige nebudem :D
> mpo nit nije tema...temu sam prokomentirala pa et nemojte se vrijedjat jer fakat nema potrebe. Ljudi smo...jos uvijek.


upravo je mpo ovdje tema - ti si još dosta nova na forumu, pa možda nisi upućena.
Ja nisam mpo-ovka, ali je ovdje od donošenja novog zakona to sve zajedno vrlo osjetljiva tema jer su se mnoge cure našle u jako nezavidnoj situaciji.

----------


## Pinky

> Slažem se s tobom. Ali niste vi ateisti jedini zakinuti što doprinosite za potrebe Crkve. I ja doprinosim za potrebe zdravstva koje vrši pobačaje i za sijaset raznih udruga i drugih organizacija koje se bave protukršćanskim djelovanjem. I meni je isto teško šutjeti o tome. Bez namjere da ikoga vrijeđam i uvjeravam u svoje...ali svoje ću mišljenje reći.


da, samo što mi plaćamo da bi nam ti isti ljudi zabranili najnormalnije liječenje i ostvarivanje roditeljstva. i to je puno gore nego da tamo neka apstraktna xy možda abortira.

----------


## kajsa

> da, samo što mi plaćamo da bi nam ti isti ljudi zabranili najnormalnije liječenje i ostvarivanje roditeljstva. i to je puno gore nego da tamo neka apstraktna xy možda abortira.


slažem se

to je kao da doneseš zakon kojim se dozvoljava samo dvoje djece i prisiljava na pobačaj SVE koji zatrudne po treći put

----------


## ivana zg

> da, samo što mi plaćamo da bi nam ti isti ljudi zabranili najnormalnije liječenje i ostvarivanje roditeljstva. i to je puno gore nego da tamo neka apstraktna xy možda abortira.


već sam na ovo odgovorila KC ne donosi zakone u RH, ja neznam od kud to vama-zašto širite takve gluposti i laži...zakone donosi većinom izabrana Vlast...onda to po tvome postu ustvari znači katolici a ne KC-je li tako? Pa ako su oni većina imaju pravo donosti zakone- na sljedećim izborima birajte bolje ili ipak mislite da su katolici većina a ne manjina kakvoj se nadate pa će doći do nekih promjena? Oprosti na grubosti, ali fakat mi ide na živce kad govorite da KC koja je odvojena od Države donosi zakone!


A sad svima a posebno vjernicima jedno objašnjenje; postoji u Bibliji zakon koji je Bog odredio i svečenici ga ne mogu mjenjati, jer je tako Bog odlučio sve da se i oni sam a i vjernici s tim ne slažu...npr. Zapovjed ne ubij-odnosi se na abortus.
Neću biti licemjerna i reći da ga i katolkinje ne rade, rade, kao i umjetnu oplodnju itd. jer ako su katolici većina onda oni vjerovatno najviše rade abortusa i umjetnu oplodnju-je li tako?
No ni svečenici ni vjernici ne mogu i ne smiju dokidati riječ BOŽIJU!
S druge strane složila bih se s većinom vjernika da je tumačenje kontracepcije i umjetne oplodnje od Crkvenog vrha, ipak samo ljudsko tumačenje, jer se to apsolutno nigdje izravno u Bibliji ne spominje, za razliku od abortusa.
Nisam teolog, možda sam u krivu-ali nadam se da sam i ateistima i vjernicima uspjela objasniti zašto KC ili bilo koje druge religije ne mogu mjenjati nešto što je Bog rekao, i ako se možda i sami s tim ne slažu. Taško je biti vjernik i držati se Božijih zakona, jer kao čovjeku oni ti često nisu jasni.

----------


## klara

> Ja se planiram odbiti izjasniti. Naime smatram se nekakvom vjernicom, ali ne želim da KC u moje ime kroji politiku ove države.


U ovoj već podužoj temi, ja se vraćam na drugi post po redu. Slično razmišljam kao Cubana. Vjernica jesam, ali s KC se (blago rečeno) ne slažem u puno toga.

----------


## Pinky

ivana draga, ako ne želiš znati ništa o sprezi kc i hdz-a to je tvoja  stvar. isto tako ako ne želiš znati TKO stoji iza svih ovih zabrana u  novom zakonu o *MEDICINSKI POTPOMOGNUTOJ OPLODNJI* (moje bebe nisu umjetne). to je lakši i ljepši put. 
doduše, razumim te, briga te, ne radi se o tebi. ali ne vraćajmo se stalno na temu mpo-a.

----------


## plashljivo_pile

> U ovoj već podužoj temi, ja se vraćam na drugi post po redu. Slično razmišljam kao Cubana. Vjernica jesam, ali s KC se (blago rečeno) ne slažem u puno toga.


možda da se jednostavno izjasnite kao kršćanke? tako ne negirate ni boga ni isusa, a ne podupirete ni katoličku crkvu.

----------


## Mikki

> trebala bi, kao vjernica, barem pokušati suosjećati sa ljudima kojima je nanesena nepravda. bilo to od strane šime, joze, mare ili KC.
> a da tebi rade što nama rade, vjerojatno bi drugačije pričala.
> ali kao što kažeš, to nije tema ove priče.


a iz kojeg si ti to dijela zakljucila da ne razumijem? Mozda cak i ne razumijem najbolje al ja ulazem 3x vise napora da razumijem i opravdam ono sta se bar u najmanjoj mjeri kosi sa onim moralom u meni...puno nego sto ti ulazes napora da razumijes ono šta ja jesam i da razumijes ono sta mene cini mnom(?!).
 i kao vjernica ja nemam nikakvu vecu ili manju duznost tebe razumijet više nego ti mene. I ja i ti smo ljudi...ljudi sa savjesti, mozgom i zdravim razumom...ili pak ja kao ''vjernik'' trebam pognut ledja jer mi je to vjernicka duznost...a ti pak kao ''nevjernik'' mozes po meni koliko ti je volja jer ti nemas nikakve duznosti prema drugima pogotovo ako su ti drugi vjernici?

Ja ipak mislim da nije tako, bez obzira na tvoje neshvacanje mene.





> upravo je mpo ovdje tema - ti si još dosta nova na forumu, pa možda nisi upućena.
> Ja nisam mpo-ovka, ali je ovdje od donošenja novog zakona to sve zajedno vrlo osjetljiva tema jer su se mnoge cure našle u jako nezavidnoj situaciji.


Iskreno nije mi se tu pisalo al sam dugo vec citac. sad me nesto zanima konkretno pa sam tu..a ovakve teme su mi uža specijalnost pa zasto ne prokomentirat.  :Smile: 

Meni je vrlo jasno da je to jedna velika problmatika..ma zapravo tesko je to zvat i problamtikom kad je to dio necijeg zivota...da skratim priču- postoje teme i teme...u redu je mpo kao jedan od argumenata u ovoj temi, ipak ne mora se u svakoj i sa svakim o mpo kao glavnoj i sredisnjoj temi.....cim vise zato što ja nisam dosla nikom pametovat oko toga. Nisam rodjena za proroka  :Wink:

----------


## petarpan

Ivana, vidiš kako smo različiti " mi" i "vi"...I kako smo zbilja podjeljeni jednim razdorom..."Nas" to naša ne-vjera ne uči..Ali me uvijek čudilo kako "vas" koji prihvačate Isusovo učenje to nikad ne svrbi...  :Sad:

----------


## pujica

kao moderatorica, molim vas dvije stvari - da se drzite teme, a to je izjasnjavanje na popisu pucanstva (a ne Mpo) i da se klonite propovijedanja o tome sto je ili nije prava vjera i tko je ili nije vjernik (jer je to osobna stvar svakog pojedinca).

osobno, ja se na ovom popisu ne zelim izjasniti, takodjer iz razloga koje su neki naveli, a to je da ne zelim biti broj kojim se manipulira i u cije se ime govori na crkveno-politickoj razini. Ovo mi je super akcija jer mislim da je puno iskrenije reci da nisi vjernik nego da jesi ukoliko tu vjeru uistinu ne zivis u praksi (a cak i sami biskupi priznaju da takvih katolika u Hrvatskoj ima najvise 30 posto). Jednako tako je puno postenije uvesti crkveni porez pa nek svaki vjernik placa svojoj vjerskoj zajednici, a ostali prema izboru. Srecom i do toga ce doci u dogledno vrijeme i takav zakon je vec u pripremi. 

Cvijeta je napisala najveci problem kod popisa, koji odudara od preporuka Ujedinjenih naroda i Europskog drustva za statistiku, a to je da pitanje glasi koje ste vjere, umjesto kojoj vjerskoj zajednici pripadate. Zbog toga je izmedju ostalog pokrenuto pitanje ustavnosti zakona i formulara o popisu. 
Problem je u tome sto se KC financira ne prema broju vjernika, vec prema broju zupa koje ima dok se sve druge vjerske zajednice financira prema broju vjernika, a on se ovakvim oblikom popisa nece dobiti u pravom broju i postotku. Ovakvim forumularom su nezadovoljne sve manjinske vjerske zajednice u Hrvatskoj, na sto je reagirala cak i Vladina komisija, a pitanje zasto DZS uporno inzistira na ovakvom formularu nakon nekoliko mjeseci intervencija sa svih strana je i dalje misterij.

----------


## cvijeta73

> :Tako se na popisu neće naći među 88% katolika, nego među 3% grkokatolika.
> ?


ali, gle, pujica će me ispraviti ako griješim, grkokatolici su katolici. to nije druga vjera. tako da će grkokatolici, nakon ovog popisa, biti u postotku katolika.  :Undecided: 

suzdržat ću se, radi njene zamolbe na komentar svega, tuluma kako ti kažeš, samo bih naglasila da komentiranje ne znači da je netko uvrijeđen. 

a i moram primijetiti kako ovo nije prvi topik gdje se ima potrebu cubanu izvest na pravi put  :Grin:

----------


## kata.klik

> Nazvala bih tvoj post sad frustriranim vlastitom situacijom...al mozda ces se uvrijedit na to. Meni nije cilj da se ti osjetis ikako uvrijedjeno mojim rijecima...nazalost nisam upoznata sa tvojom pricom al eto iz tog šta spominjes nije ti lako.
> zakoni kace sve..neki nam se svidjaju..neki ne...neki utjecu malo na nase zivote neki previše. neki su diskutabilni...neki ne...ili kak se veli- kad se jednom smrkne drugom se svane. Ja se i dalje nadam ...mozda sam utopista al neka sam.
> 
> Ja sam samo u jednom stavu uvijek kruta a to je da svatko ima pravo na zivot, a za mene čovjek nastaje začećem tj spajanjem muske i zenske spolne stanice. I vise je nego ocito da se necemo slozit oko ovog...al tak je kak je...ne moramo se slozit al ne moramo se zato napadat. Nit ćeš ti mene uvjerit u svoje da je ok pod svaku cijenu...nit je meni cilj uvjerit tebe da mijenjas svoje.
> 
> 
> Bilo kako bilo- sreća prati hrabre, pa sigurna sam da neće omašit ni tebe tvoja.


zakon o istospolnim zajednicama se meni osobno ne sviđa, ali ja ga i ne doživljavam, ako je nekom potreban i dobar onda je, ali zakon o MPO-u me se itekako tiče, jer je donešen na osnovu RKC stava o tome, znači kako je to nemoralno ovak ili onako, da nije bilo na popisu stanovništva izjašnjeno 88% katolika (od kojih su neki i grkokatolici i pravoslavci i protestanti, a svi su katolici) nebi se ovaj zakon tako lako donio, e sad ja jesam vjernik u srcu u duši, ja vjerujem u Boga istinski i znam da je uz mene, ja vjerujem u sakramente ali ja NEVJERUJEM U CRKVU, meni je crkva kao institucija ljudi koji rade u njoj najgori oblik mafije i hoštaplerstva na ovom svijetu, a sve u ime Boga.
a mikki vidiš, ja sreću da svaki dan grlim i ljubim svoje dijete mogu zahvaliti MPO-u i dragom Bogu, jer uz sva čuda tehnike i metode ipak je nakraju sve u Božijim rukama. A ti očito nemaš pojma kako MPO funkcionira i svoj stav donosiš isključivo po stajalištu RKC-a.

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Mene samo zanima sta sam ja to rekla da ste se tako uvrijedile?  zapravo neki su vrlo neprijateljski raspolozeni. jesam nekog prozvala? osudila? rekla da mora razmisljat kao ja? oduzela nekom pravo na nesto?


Nisi nikoga uvrijedila, osim što prenosiš brainwashing s vjeronauka na temu o ateizmu. 
Jesu li ikad čedni svećenici pričali o ovome: http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...odio-misu.html ili o ovome (google translator ako ne znaš talijanski) http://affaritaliani.libero.it/milan...ia_011010.html na propovijedi? Khm...sumnjam... to pod tepih - odmah..

Nadam se da će ljudi koji ne idu u tu vašu crkvu, koji slave božić i uskrs samo radi klope i koji se ponašaju svakako samo ne sukladno načelima vjere izjasniti drugačije nego do sada.
Vjera je divna stvar, ideja o stvoritelju svega živoga na svijetu koji je zaštitnik ljudi i svega živoga trebala bi pružati utjehu vjernicima, nadu da negdje postoji netko tko ih voli bez obzira na sve - ali NE, pop kaže da postoje samo njemu poznata pravila koja nalažu da te bog više ne voli ako si napravio to-i-to, gorit ćeš u paklu, smrtno si zgriješio...yea, right...
evo nam *Ivana zg* piše: 


> Cubana Bog je rekao tko mene prizna ovdje na zemlji i ja ću njega, tko me zanječe, i ja ću njega u vječnosti. PA ti odluči jel ti je bitniji ovaj prolazni život ili vječnost.


 Cubana pazi  molim te, nemoj na popisu napisat da si išta drugo osim katolik, jer ćeš u protivnom gorit u paklu i nema ti spasa...  :Laughing:  koje bajke još uvijek prolaze kod ljudi...pa to je strašno!

----------


## kata.klik

pujica, tek sam nakon postanja vidjela tvoj post...sorry neću više...

samo želim reći da ću ja sigurno na popisu reći da se neću izjasniti....

----------


## ronin

> Naravno i mnogi se katolici ne slažu s onim kako Crkva naučava, ali jednostvano je to je tako, ili ćeš to prihvatiti ili nisi vjernik.


ovo jednostavno nije istina

zaboravljamo da i Crkva i vjernici PIJU IZ ISTOG IZVORA

Crkvu čine ljudi,a živ čovjek griješi
ako imamo srca da njima volimo,imamo bome i glave da s njima mislimo

----------


## martinaP

> Komentirat ću samo ovo:
> 
> Na taj način može riješiti svoju dilemu i ne izjasniti se kao ateist, ne mora "zanijekati" Isusa, njena vjera ostaje samo pod okriljem druge crkve. Ne ove koja joj se zamjerila.
> Tako se na popisu neće naći među 88% katolika, nego među 3% grkokatolika.
> Čisto sugestija, mislim da bi mene na Cubaninom mjestu to zadovoljilo. Ili možda evangelička crkva, pravoslavna... svi su kršćani, zar ne?


Ovako smo MM (tada MD) i ja to riješili na prošlim izborima, i na ovima ćemo opet isto. Inače mogu samo potpisati Cubanu.

----------


## Kosjenka

> Nijedan porez nije izražen u fiksnom iznosu nego u postotku od primanja.
> Dajem za Crkvu i davala bih i kada bi bio obvezan postotak primanja. Ali u tom slučaju digla bih svoj glas protiv toga da se iz moje plaće izdvaja za razne udruge čije je djelovanje protivno mojim kršćanskim načelima, da se iz moje plaće izdvaja za zdravstvo koje vrši pobačaje i tome slično.
> Dok je ovako kako jest, šutim na sve to i drim se one - sto ljudi, sto ćudi. Ali ako se nešto promijeni, neću više šutjeti...puno nas će dići glas...I možda to uopće ne bi bilo loše.


nešto meni ovdje nije jasno.
 Dakle iz poreza jednog katolika se izdvaja za kojekakve udruge koje se bave nečim što vi ne podržavate. Ok ne podržavate, ali to se vašeg života ne tiče, tko kaže da vi morate sudjelovat u radu neke udruge, da se zakoni koje se donose recimo u vezi istospolnih zajednica tiču katolika.Tko katolika tjera na AB ili na MPO,nitko samo postoji mogućnost izbora za one koji se za to odluče.
A ono o čemu se ovdje priča je su se donjeli zakoni koji su za SVE jednaki.
Meni je to ipak drugi par rukavica.

----------


## pomikaki

> ali, gle, pujica će me ispraviti ako griješim, grkokatolici su katolici. to nije druga vjera. tako da će grkokatolici, nakon ovog popisa, biti u postotku katolika.


 Možda imaš pravo, nisam u detalje upućena... a evnagelici i pravoslavci?

Još mi se nešto čini preilično nefer i nelogično, da oni koji se ne žele izjasniti budu automatski pribrojeni većini, odnosno katolicima.

Je li to zbilja tako, i ako je - kako, zašto  :Confused:

----------


## cvijeta73

ne znam od kud ti to, mislim da nije tako, nisu to izbori  :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> ne znam od kud ti to, mislim da nije tako, nisu to izbori


pa s početka teme, gdje prima citira



> Pitanje: Nisam vjernik ali... što je loše u tome da se jednostavno ne izjasnim?
> 
> Odgovor: To je sasvim legitimno i tvoj osobni izbor koji nitko ne smije niti (nadamo se) pokušava osporiti. Ipak, mi ohrabrujemo ljude da iskreno odgovore na ovo pitanje jer će to osigurati točnije statistike i onemogućiti post-festum manipulacije rezultatima popisa stanovništva. Iz istog razloga zbog kojeg ne želiš označiti da si katolik ne želiš ni da interesne skupine za one koji se nisu izjasnili zaključe kako su vjerojatno indiferentni i svejedno im je hoće li se legislative donositi po kršćanskim uvjerenjima ili ne. Zato ti savjetujemo da na popisu označiš "Nije vjernik/ca".


dakle nisu doslovce pribrojeni u katolike, ali se i u njihovo ime može donositi zakone? Ma ne kužim.

----------


## petarpan

> pa s početka teme, gdje prima citira
> 
> dakle nisu doslovce pribrojeni u katolike, ali se i u njihovo ime može donositi zakone? Ma ne kužim.


Ma, vjerojatno kako i piše...ispada da si indiferentan. Dakle, boli te džon, pa valjda nećeš imati ništa protiv eventualnog zakona koji će ići niz dlaku rkc  :Undecided:  
Tako to meni nekako izgleda

----------


## pomikaki

ali povećava li to broj katolika koji služi kao argument za donošenje zakona niz dlaku kc? Njih i dalje ima 88%, a e 88% plus svi neporedijeljeni? 

drugo pitanje: može li se pod opciju "druge vjere - napisati koje" staviti agnostik? Ili se to ne priznaje kao vjera?

----------


## petarpan

> ali povećava li to broj katolika koji služi kao argument za donošenje zakona niz dlaku kc? Njih i dalje ima 88%, a e 88% plus svi neporedijeljeni? 
> 
> drugo pitanje: može li se pod opciju "druge vjere - napisati koje" staviti agnostik? Ili se to ne priznaje kao vjera?


kako sam ja to sebi prevela, ne uvećava sam broj izjašnjenih katolika, ali uvećava broj kojim bi se donošenje pojedinih zakona argumentiralo. Dakle, katolici+svejednomije = zakon prolazi. 
Jesam li iole smislena? :Grin:

----------


## plashljivo_pile

ja sam pak u krajnje neozbiljnoj trilemi: jedi, pastafarijanac ili nisam vjernik, pitanje je sad. ima tu još jedia i pastafarijanaca možda?

----------


## pomikaki

> kako sam ja to sebi prevela, ne uvećava sam broj izjašnjenih katolika, ali uvećava broj kojim bi se donošenje pojedinih zakona argumentiralo. Dakle, katolici+svejednomije = zakon prolazi. 
> Jesam li iole smislena?


pa valjda, ali bi po meni bilo fer da se "svejednomije" pribrajaju prije ateistima i ostalim vjerama... jer ako nisu katolici za pretpostaviti je da žele zakone koji ne favoriziraju katolike, ako im je svejedno koje su vjere vjerojatno ne odobravaju tolika davanja Crkvi.

----------


## petarpan

> pa valjda, ali bi po meni bilo fer da se "svejednomije" pribrajaju prije ateistima i ostalim vjerama... jer ako nisu katolici za pretpostaviti je da žele zakone koji ne favoriziraju katolike, ako im je svejedno koje su vjere vjerojatno ne odobravaju tolika davanja Crkvi.


 pa je bilo bi..ali (bez obzira šta cvijeta kaže  :Wink:  ) mislim da je ovo ipak bliže onim glasovima s praznih listića na izborima  :Undecided:

----------


## prima

> ali povećava li to broj katolika koji služi kao argument za donošenje zakona niz dlaku kc? Njih i dalje ima 88%, a e 88% plus svi neporedijeljeni? 
> 
> drugo pitanje: može li se pod opciju "druge vjere - napisati koje" staviti agnostik? Ili se to ne priznaje kao vjera?


Čitava ta stvar sa brojem katolika je namjerno zamućena.Naime u famoznom ugovoru sa vatikanom, stoji da su ugovorne strane vođene znanjem da su većina građana RH pripadnici RKC.
A realno, ozbiljan popis pripadnika pojedinih vjerskih zajednica ne postoji.Naime popis stanovništva to nije, jer ne pita o pripadnosti vjerskoj zajednici, nego o vjeri. Sad kako oni kasnije prevedu podatke, svako je netransparentno. I navlačenje vode na znasečijimlin. U tom smjeru ova akcija da se tu bar malo izbistre vode, iako nemože biti velikog pomaka jer ju su popisnice jako loše.

----------


## prima

> drugo pitanje: može li se pod opciju "druge vjere - napisati koje" staviti agnostik? Ili se to ne priznaje kao vjera?


drugo pitanje: može i to je službena preporuka  DZS, ali sami agnostici se bune jer misle da nije u redu da ih se upisuje kao pripadnike "druge vjere"

----------


## pomikaki

> drugo pitanje: može i to je službena preporuka DZS, ali sami agnostici se bune jer misle da nije u redu da ih se upisuje kao pripadnike "druge vjere"


to meni nije problem. teško se mogu izjasniti kao ateist, nisam baš ni agnostik ali mislim da bi to bilo najbliže pravom stanju.
Hvala na odgovorima  :Smile:

----------


## ronin

> Osobi koja je napisal da smo mi vjernici tu da mislimo-želim reći neka ponovno pročita moj post!
> Bibliju u Riječ Božiju svećenici i vjernicu ne smiju mjenjati, sve i ako se ne slažu s njom-u tom i je kvava-prepustiti se Božijoj volji a ne prilagođavati ju svojoj.


ponovno sam ga pročitala i dobro sam ga shvatila i prvi put.no ne bih rekla da si i ti dobro shvatila moj.no,dobro.

nemoj se naljutiti,no u tvojim postovima nailazim na dosta kontradikcija.
s jedne strane,navodiš kako moramo bespredmetno slušati Crkvu i svećenike,ili nismo to za što se izdajemo.s druge strane,često uočim kako propituješ neke stvari koje po meni možda i nisu za propitivanje,često tu ima neke nesigurnosti,pa tražiš preporuke za razgovor s nekim svećenikom,što je u stvari u redu i pohvalno,

no odakle osobi koja ima tisuću i jednu dilemu pravo da tako bespogovorno određuje drugima spadaju li ili ne spadaju u "prave vjernike"?ili je to baš zbog toga?

kažeš "nismo tu da mislimo",ali ja baš mislim da ti,nemoj mi zamjeriti,previše misliš.


on topic,nisam se još izjasnila:po meni je totalno u redu izjasniti se po vlastitoj savjesti.ne po tradiciji,ne po odgoju,ne po liniji manjeg otpora,već baš,ono,iz srca po svom uvjerenju.

konačna slika bila bi daleko realnija.

----------


## pujica

ovo je drugo upozorenje da se drzimo teme, a to je izjasnjavanje na popisu stanovnistva. sutra vise ne brisem postove nego kljucam topic. 
Kao primjer ovdje navodim preporuke za klasifikaciju vjera konferencije europskih statisticara za popise stanovnistva. Iste je Drzavni zavod za statistiku objavio na svojim stranicama!?

Kršćanstvo
(1.1) Katoličanstvo
(1.2) Pravoslavlje
(1.3) Protestantizam (uključuje Anglikansku, Baptističku, Brethrensku, Kalvinsku,
Evangeličku, Luteransku, Metodističku, Pentekostnu, Pijetističku,
Prezbiterijansku, Reformiranu i ostale Protestantske crkve)
(1.4) Jehovini svjedoci
(1.5) Orijentalno kršćanstvo
(1.6) Ostale vrste kršćanstva
(2.0) Islam
(2.1) Alaviti (Nusairi)
(2.2) Ismaili (sljedbenici sedam imama)
(2.3) Ithna'ashari (sljedbenici dvanaest imama)
(2.4) Šiiti
(2.5) Sufi
(2.6) Suniti
(2.7) Zaidi (sljedbenici pet imama)
(3.0) Judaizam
(4.0) Budizam
(5.0) Hinduizam
(6.0) Sikizam
(7.0) Ostale vjerske skupine
(8.0) Nisu vjernici.

----------


## prima

kopiram još jedan dio iz gore spomenute preporuke koji je DZS odlučio zanemariti


> 441. Podaci se uvijek trebaju temeljiti na slobodnom samoizjašnjavanju osobe, a upitnici trebaju 
> sadržavati otvorena pitanja kako bi se omogućilo prepoznavanje malih  ili izdvojenih skupina i 
> lokalnih vjeroispovijesti. Zemlje trebaju objasniti u popisnim uputama i popisnoj dokumentaciji 
> kako se određuje vjera za djecu čiji roditelji pripadaju različitim vjerama.


izvor:DZS

----------


## ivana zg

> ponovno sam ga pročitala i dobro sam ga shvatila i prvi put.no ne bih rekla da si i ti dobro shvatila moj.no,dobro.
> 
> nemoj se naljutiti,no u tvojim postovima nailazim na dosta kontradikcija.
> s jedne strane,navodiš kako moramo bespredmetno slušati Crkvu i svećenike,ili nismo to za što se izdajemo.s druge strane,često uočim kako propituješ neke stvari koje po meni možda i nisu za propitivanje,često tu ima neke nesigurnosti,pa tražiš preporuke za razgovor s nekim svećenikom,što je u stvari u redu i pohvalno,
> 
> no odakle osobi koja ima tisuću i jednu dilemu pravo da tako bespogovorno određuje drugima spadaju li ili ne spadaju u "prave vjernike"?ili je to baš zbog toga?
> 
> kažeš "nismo tu da mislimo",ali ja baš mislim da ti,nemoj mi zamjeriti,previše misliš.
> 
> ...


Evo neznam je li dotična pročitala moju poruku pa bih joj odgovorila ovdje, ako nije primjereno, molim moderatoricu da rađe izbriše moj post, nego zaključava temu, jer mi to nije cilj i ne bi bilo u redu prema onoj koja ju je otvorila.

Evo da se ne bi zbog mene zaključao topic, jer to ne želim, samo da ti odgovorim.
Ti i ja ustvari govorimo o istom, i zato ne shvaćam kako me ne shvaćaš.

Ja govorim da vjernici trebaju razmišljati itekao i propitkivati i savjetovati se svečenikom u vezi svega što ih muči, bolje i to nego sebi u glavi stvoriti neku svoju "krivu" "za vjernika" sliku Boga itd. Da Bog nije htio da mislimo , ne bi nam dao mozak.

*I ako ja imam nedoumica oko svega Božijega, Crkvenoga, klera, Biblije, to ne znači da ne shvaćam jedno (a tu mislim da me nisi dobro razumjela što sam htjela reći)....da su neke stvari u Bibliji rečene direktno iz usta Božijih kao npr.10. Božijih zapovjedi i da, ti , ja , svečenik imamo pravo negodovati oko toga, imamo pravo s ljudske strane da nam se to ne sviđa- ali baš zato kao ljudi i vjernici moramo shvatiti da svečenici "nisu krivi" što "moraju" (nije dobra riječ) tako naučavat i ne mogu zbog toga, što se većini katolika, ljudi, ateista, svečenika to ne sviđa-promjeniti npr.10. Božijih zapovjedi.To bi bio grijeh i laž i izvrtanje i stavljanje u usta Božija ono što NIJE rekao, tj. mjenjanje onoga što je baš on OSOBNO rekao vjernicima.

*E sad oko čega ja uvijek imam nedoumice, oko onih stvari koje tumaće teolozi iz Biblije tj. oni "na svoju ruku" pokušavaju nama objanisti što je Bog ili Isus htio reći, a da to nigdje direktno ne piše-kao npr. podpomognuta ili da kontracepcija nije u redu ( a to nigdje ne piše u Bibliji).

E sad shvaćam ja i njih, treba biti oprezan s tumaćenjem Božije Riječi jer je možeš pogrešno tumačiti, možda Bog uopće to tako nije mislio a možda i je.

I zato ja često nekad malo uvrijeđeno i oholo kažem, pa po čemu su ti ljudi duhovniji ili bliži Bogu od ostalih vjernika, da oni znaju što je Bog s tim mislio reć, a mi neznamo?! Možda je to i grijeh, što ja tako mislim, vjerovatno i je ali što ću takva sam-sve moram rašćlanit do najsitnije čestice, da bih našla neku "istinu", možda moju ili moju i Božiju.

I baš zato ja kažem da za neke stvari ljudi sami trebaju moliti, iskreno, a ne u smislu daj mi Bože kako ja hoću, ili Božiju volju prilagođavati svojoj- nego iskreno, "bacit se na koljena", ako te muči kao vjernika to što ideš na podpomognutu oplodnju, a kao čovjek iskreno baš bez imalo sumnje misliš kako to nije ništa loše,vjerujem da će ti Bog u tvome srcu dati iskreni odgovr i postupit trebaš prema tome. Znači bez obzira dobiješ li odgovor koji želiš ili ne.
Postupi onako kako u molitvi osjetiš u svome srcu. Teško je shvatiti da Bog koji daje život da ga ne želi, a opet svečenici kad su vjernici u pitanju moraju biti oprezni da se tu ne radi kako oni kažu,* (NE JA (da se odmah ogradim)*o ubojstu- jer bi to za njih bilo kršenje 10.Božijih zapovjedi, znači onoga što je direktno Bog zapovjedio, ne ubij- a ne onoga što su oni kao teolozi predpostavili da ON misli. (a opet mogli bi svećenici zaglaviti s ovom temom kao i s spaljivanjem vještica-znači da su u krivu-teško je njima po tome pitanju, ali i nama vjernicima-je li tako?-odgovaramo direktno Bogu, ako nekoga krivo savjetujemo)-trebamo moliti
(s druge strane-iskreno jako dobro shvaćam ateiste koji misle da ih se ovo ne tiče, već se odnosi na vjernike, ali nadam se da i oni sad barem malo razumiju zašto KC ne smije i ne može neke stvari mjenjati-a ne da razmišljaju kako KC to ne želi da bi "nekom napakostila")

Za abortus to nemožeš učiniti jer je Ne ubiji božija zapovjed, ali ako si ga napravio iz bilo kakvih razloga, a osjećaš krivnju, Bog oprašta i ispovjedi se-ako ne osjećaš krivnju nemoj se ispovjedati jer i tako onda u srcu nemožeš dobiti oproštenje za nešto što se ne kaješ i po tebi je ispravno u suprotno bi lagao.

Nadm se da nisam opet zakomplicirala :Laughing: 
1.Jedno je Božija Riječ u Bibliji

2. DRugo su tumačenja, teologa što je Bog s tim htio reći, a da se Bog, Isus te teme nisu nigdje dotaknuli u Bibliji

3. Moramo slušati duhovne vođe, ali Bog nam je dao Duha Svetoga, mozak, molitvu i mi imamo pravo i moramo sami "kontaktirati" s Njim.
Naravno da kao vjernik, čovjek ne bi nikad podržala spaljivanje vještica, križarske ratove- zato što je to kao prvo ubojstvo, a onda i kršenje Božije zapovjedi -ne ubiji
i kao treće, totlalno prilagođavanje navodne Božije volje (što je suludo Bog -je ljubav a ne rat i mržnja) svojoj-čisti grijeh

4.Naravno da Crkva nemože i ne smije (ma što ona mislila o tome) promjeniti mišljenje o abortusu-nemože promjeniti Božiju zapovjed da bi podilazila ljudima, narodu

5. Ali o kontracepciji i podpomognutoj bi se već dalo raspravljat, kao i o drugim temama, isto ne zato da bi se modernizirala Crkva ili podilazilo narodu-nego stvarno svi moramo kleknuti i moliti za to (ako ništa osobno) da shvatimo je li to "grijeh za vjernika" ili ne (bar za svakoga pojedinca) ( upravo zbog onog što se dogodilo s spaljivanjem vještica i križarskim ratovima-eto zbog toga Crkva mora biti posebno oprezna da se ne "uvali" u isto)

Pozdrav i naravno izjasni se kako želiš, ja to podržavam- ne volim samo kad su ljudi ne izjašnjeni- eto zato što mi je to lažno i kukavički- laž ne volim..ako si ateist-onda se tako i izjasni, ako si nešto drugo, reci što si...a ne neopredjeljen-takvi ljudi ne postoje....to mi je isto kao oni što ne idu na glasovanje pa kažu da su njihovi glasovi pribrojani većini, a mogli su doć na glasovanje i u najgorem slučaju prekrižiti listić, barem da bude nevažeći, te njihov glas ne ode nikome.

Ako se bojite biti prirojani većini, a kao katolici se ne želite tako deklarirati zbog KC, izjasnite se nekako drugčije- jer u u suprotnom kako i sami tvrdite, vas glas će otići većini- a ja to ne želim- jer kao i ateisti i ja kao katolik želim znati koliko nas ima (i jednih i drugih)-i to je pošteno!

Bog te blagoslovio i ugodan dan!

----------


## krumpiric

Božja riječ u Bibliji je također tumačenje, podložno promjenama, dakle, postavke su ti od početka pogrešne  :Smile:  
pišem opet isto što mi je obrisano  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

opet ti ivana pišeš vjerske traktate koje izgleda samo ja u cijelosti čitam. moderatori su bili jasni - ovo je topic za one koji se dvoume gdje se zapisati (npr. ja još uvijek ne znam prema listi koju je pujica stavila gdje spadaju agnostici) a ne za ljude poput tebe koji imaju svoj čvrsti stav. ti si ovaj topic shvatila kao borbu za očuvanje ugleda kc, a to nije tema ove priče.
stoga samo dio tvoje priče treba stajati ovdje  i njega i te kako potpisujem ( od "pozdrav i naravno izjasni se kako želiš...) jer i ja ne volim neizjašnjavanje.
ja se kao agnostik ne mogu staviti pod stavku ateista, jer ateist nisam.
a na popisu drugih vjera agnostika nema...

----------


## Amalthea

Pinky,  :Smile:

----------


## ivana zg

Pitanje *pujica* ne želim provocirati već direktno pitati- bi li obrisala temu STOP KRŠĆANOFOBIJI?(osim naravno što bi tamo kao i na ovoj temi bilo svakakvih postova-pa želim čuti drugi razlog)
Jer ako ovakva tema može biti ne vidim zašto ne bi ja mogla postaviti ovu drugu-osim ako smo licemjerno društvo-i mislimo da se kršenje nečiji prava smije podržati ovakvom temom , a kršenje tuđih je atak na ove prve?
Hvala

----------


## Cubana

> (1.6) Ostale vrste kršćanstva


Možda sam se našla.  :Cool:

----------


## ivana zg

> opet ti ivana pišeš vjerske traktate koje izgleda samo ja u cijelosti čitam. moderatori su bili jasni - ovo je topic za one koji se dvoume gdje se zapisati (npr. ja još uvijek ne znam prema listi koju je pujica stavila gdje spadaju agnostici) a ne za ljude poput tebe koji imaju svoj čvrsti stav. ti si ovaj topic shvatila kao borbu za očuvanje ugleda kc, a to nije tema ove priče.
> stoga samo dio tvoje priče treba stajati ovdje i njega i te kako potpisujem ( od "pozdrav i naravno izjasni se kako želiš...) jer i ja ne volim neizjašnjavanje.
> ja se kao agnostik ne mogu staviti pod stavku ateista, jer ateist nisam.
> a na popisu drugih vjera agnostika nema...



pa evo da se i ti i ja napokon oko nećega složimo-pusa

----------


## ivana zg

> Možda sam se našla.


 Podržavam te kako se god izjasniš, osim da si neopredjeljenja!! Samo naprijed!

----------


## Amalthea

On topic: zašto se agnostici ne bi mogli svrstati pod one koji ne vjeruju? Mislim, ako nisu sigurni da li Bog postoji, onda teško da su vjernici, jer da jesu - onda bi vjerovali da postoji.
Znači, agnostik dopušta da Bog postoji, ali "trenutno" to nije jedina njegova opcija, nije pravi "vjernik".

----------


## ivana zg

> Božja riječ u Bibliji je također tumačenje, podložno promjenama, dakle, postavke su ti od početka pogrešne  
> pišem opet isto što mi je obrisano


odgovorila sam ti na pp-da nas ne brišu-nadam se da se ne ljutiš

----------


## krumpiric

Sad na temu, mislim da je ova odluka (o izjašnjavanju) pitanje politike, a ne osobnog osjećaja.
Što koga briga "kojem se Bogu moliš"-može ga biti briga samo koju instituciju želiš promovirati i poticati njeno financiranje. Ako, bez obzira na ljubav prema Isusu, netko ne želi uzdizati sve ono zbog čeg se sv. Franjo _okreće u grobu_, njegova odluka o zaokruživanju NE, veze sa zatajenjem ISusa nema.

----------


## Cubana

> Ako, bez obzira na ljubav prema Isusu, netko ne želi uzdizati sve ono zbog čeg se sv. Franjo _okreće u grobu_, njegova odluka o zaokruživanju NE, veze sa zatajenjem ISusa nema.


X

----------


## ivana zg

ali cure to nije pitanje, na žalosti ili na sreću...pitanje je u popisu stanovništva takvo kakvo je...možda se na neki način trebalo tražiti da se pitanje postavi drugačije...zna li netko kakva je praksa u ostalim Državama Svijeta ili EU...?

----------


## plashljivo_pile

> ali cure to nije pitanje, na žalosti ili na sreću...pitanje je u popisu stanovništva takvo kakvo je...možda se na neki način trebalo tražiti da se pitanje postavi drugačije...zna li netko kakva je praksa u ostalim Državama Svijeta ili EU...?


mislim da je već spomenuto na temi da u nekim zemljama pitanje glasi "kojoj vjerskoj zajednici pripadate?" i ima daleko više smisla u kontekstu popisa.

----------


## Pinky

> Sad na temu, mislim da je ova odluka (o izjašnjavanju) pitanje politike, a ne osobnog osjećaja.
> Što koga briga "kojem se Bogu moliš"-može ga biti briga samo koju instituciju želiš promovirati i poticati njeno financiranje. Ako, bez obzira na ljubav prema Isusu, netko ne želi uzdizati sve ono zbog čeg se sv. Franjo _okreće u grobu_, njegova odluka o zaokruživanju NE, veze sa zatajenjem ISusa nema.


pravo u sridu.

----------


## Pinky

odličan članak na našu temu

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/u-pop...-clanak-242779

"Pitanje o “vjeri”, na obrascu popisa stanovništva 2011. godine, u samom  je startu, čini se, pogrešno postavljeno. Državu u popisu njezinih  stanovnika ne bi smjelo zanimati samo jesu li (i koliko) njezini građani  religiozni, nego (ako su religiozni) i kojoj vjerskoj denominaciji, tj.  zajednici pripadaju.

Pitanje o vjeroispovijesti intimno je  pitanje, a pitanje o pripadnosti nekoj vjerskoj zajednici legalno je i  javno. Katoličkoj vjeri vjeruju, primjerice, i rimokatolici i  grkokatolici.

Pripadaju čak i istoj crkvi, no pravu statistiku  treba zanimati (kao što dosad i jest) pripadaju li oni i različitim  oblicima udruživanja, organiziranja...

To ne vrijedi samo za  katolički svijet nego i za pravoslavni, protestantski, pa i muslimanski,  židovski. Jer državi je pripala zadaća da prebroji duše vjernika, a  vjerne će se duše brojiti tek na nebu.

Uostalom, prema tim  statističkim podacima vjerske zajednice u Republici Hrvatskoj od države  dobivaju i pomoć u obliku novca iz državnog proračuna pa motivi popisa  stanovništva moraju biti stopostotno u svjetovnim okvirima."

a ujedno odgovara i na moje pitanje o agnosticima:

"Obrazac ide za tim da se i dalje nerealno napuhuje broj katolika u  Hrvatskoj, od kojih će se na popisu tražiti samo odgovor “da, katolik  sam“, a za druge će se vjernike tražiti dodatan podatak s potpitanjem  popisivača: “A kako se to zove Vaša vjera?“. Pritom ne treba smetnuti s  uma kako je izjašnjavanje katolikom u Hrvatskoj često shvaćeno kao  dodatna potvrda nacionalnog identiteta, a ne kao čisto vjersko  opredjeljenje pojedinca – tvrdi urednik vjerskog portala Križ života  Hrvoje Cirkvenec, koji zamjera i to što nigdje nema mogućnosti  “agnostik”.

– Agnostici nikako ne mogu ići u skupinu nevjernika  (ateista) jer oni to zapravo i nisu, ali s druge strane ne mogu se  upisivati i pod ostale vjerske skupine jer nemaju i zapravo ne žele  registriranu vjersku zajednicu. Tako se agnosticima zapravo jedino nudi  da se ne izjasne o tom pitanju, počevši od samog hrvatskog predsjednika  Ive Josipovića koji je deklarirani agnostik – tvrdi Cirkvenec."

----------


## ivana zg

> mislim da je već spomenuto na temi da u nekim zemljama pitanje glasi "kojoj vjerskoj zajednici pripadate?" i ima daleko više smisla u kontekstu popisa.


je li to zbog toga što je u tim Državama uređeno da pripadnik svake vjerske zajednice odvaja iz svog džepa za nju a ne svi porezni obveznici ili iz nekog drugog razloga?
Zna li se možda koje su to Države?
Zašto se kod nas nije inzistiralo na tome, ili je ipak pitanje u većini Država u popisa stanovništa
, ovakvo kao kod nas?
Što kaže struka kao npr.socijoliz tj. statističari-kako je bolje postaviti pitanje?
Kojoj vjerskoj zajednici pripadate-u smislu da onda morate za nju davati novac ili kako se "osjećate" u smislu vjere? Pitam zato što u prvom smislu onda statistike(ne samo zbog financija) ne bi pokazalo točne podatke, tj. stanje stvari na terenu, jer kao što vidimo iz priloženog iz postova na ovoj temi, neki vjernici ne žele da ih se svrsta u smislu da podržavaju neku vjersku zajednicu ili instituciju, a vjernici su.
Npr. U Austriji vjernik možda ide u Crkvu ali se u popisu stanovnisštba izjasni da ne pripada niti jednoj "instituciji"-1- možda zbog financija 2. jer možda nema sve sakramente i pa na taj način on misli da ne pripada jednoj zajednici 3. ali svoju vjeri živi "privatno" ali i odlascima npr. u Crkvu Sinagou Đamiju itd.

Za ateiste problema nema, ni nedoumica, ali ima za vjernika ako je pitanje postavljneo na način kako vi tražite, ali kao što vidimo, ako je postavljeno kao i u ovom našem popisu stanovništva.

Iz toga gledišta ja ne razumijem ovu temu;pozivaju li se ovdje ateisti da se izjasne kao ateisti-mada ne vidim zašto to ne bi učinili i da je ovakva inicijativa potrebna. Ili se pozivaju katolici koji imaju nedoumica s KC?

Hvala

----------


## Cubana

Tema je da se ne izjašnjavamo katolicima po inerciji: Hrvat= katolik, već da razmislimo svojom glavom i učinimo se brojem onoga što jesmo.
Moj problem jest malo drugačiji, a vidim da nisam jedina.

----------


## ivana zg

Shvatila sam-ova je tema poziv katolicima koji imaju nedoumica s KC, jer hvala Bogu ateisti znaju tko su i što žele, a nedoumica nemaju ni s svojim stavom o ateizmu a ni u vezi KC!
Pametnome dosta!

----------


## ivana zg

> Tema je da se ne izjašnjavamo katolicima po inerciji: Hrvat= katolik, već da razmislimo svojom glavom i učinimo se brojem onoga što jesmo.
> Moj problem jest malo drugačiji, a vidim da nisam jedina.


nešto si pobrkala-možeš ti biti i Hrvat-pravoslavne vjere, kao i Srbin -pravoslavne vjere, ili Englez islamske vjeroispovjesti- ako želiš...zašto bi se svi Hrvati morali izjasniti katolicima, kao što vidimo iz ovih ovdje postova, mnogi Hrvati su i ateisti i raznih drugih vjeroispovjesti, a mnogi katolici kao ti su pali na ovaj dobro zamišljeni poziv kak ti ateistima-kao da bi se i jedan ateist inače izjasnio katolikom, ha,ha znači oni mogu na "protest protiv KC" u smislu iznjašavanja protiv nje , pozvati samo one koji se smatraju vjernicima katolicima, a ne one koji to nisu!

----------


## plashljivo_pile

da da ovo je pokušaj zlih ateista da navedu katolike da zaniječu svoju vjeru, dobro uočeno. a sad se idemo povući u tmine pakla i smišljati nove strategije pošto nam je ova provaljena  :Sad:

----------


## Cubana

Je, pala sam skroz, imaš pravo.
Baš sam naivna.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivana zg

Već sam rekla-pametnome dosta.
Nemaju se šta pozivati ateisti da se izjasne ateistima kad bi oni to i tako učinili-jer ne vidim zašto ne bi? Znači onaj koji je ateisti već se samim takvim iznjašavanjem kao što vi ovdje tvrdite-ne daje potporu KC. (to vi tvrdite, mada ja na to pitanje o vjeroispovjesti ne gledam ni kao potporu ni ne potporu KC)
Zašto bi onda neko pozivao nekoga koji i tako nije "dio KC" i neće se izjasniti kao vjernik-to je besmisleno. Može se samo pozvati pod ovakvom krinkom vjernike, jer su oni priznali to ili ne većina, a pogotovo one koji imaju nedoumica s KC, a njih je slažem se s vama punooo više nego ateista, pa se na njih igra, a po meni je to nezakonito, jer u ovom našem popisu stanovništva pitanje nije;kojoj vjerskoj zajednici pripadate, već koje ste vjeroispovjesti-a to dvoje nema nikakve veze- a ovim pozivom ga se pokušava dovesti u vezu.

Promjenite pitanje u popisu stanovništva,(kojoj vjerskoj zajednici pripadate) ali opet onda samo vjernici mogu pozivati vjernike da ne daju potporu nekoj vjerskoj instituciji a ne ateisti koji nisu djelom nje.
I naravno da bi takvo pitanje smanjilo broj vjernika (najviše iz finacijskih razloga) a to bi onda opet bili krivi statistički podaci-ali šta ateiste briga, njima nije bitno pravo stanje stvari, već da to sanje stvari ide njima na ruku.
Ja u tome ne vidim nikakvo zlo već borbu za sebe i za ono u što "vjeruju" (ateisti) na sve moguće načine.
A to što neki vjernici padaju na to- e to je već promlem njih samih, njihove naivnosti, pomanjkanja vjere i njihove inteligencije.

----------


## cvijeta73

ivana, ajde malo lakše.
evo, ja sam u prvom postu napisala da sam se izjasnila kao katolik. a bila sam i onda, kao i danas - ateist.
a čak nisam to napravila iz ovog razloga kao što to kaže cubana, koji je jako prisutan, hrvat - katolik.
nego, nemam pojma, kao krštena, slavim i božić i uskrs, od kad znam za sebe, nona vjernica, nisam o tom pitanju nešto previše razmišljala istinabog, u doba socijalizma sam čak znala ići i na polnoćku s nonom, lijepo sam se osjećala u crkvi, s onim mirisom tamjana, lijepom glazbom... s dolaskom devedesetih, ona je prestala ići u crkvu jer nije mogla podnijeti  politiku u crkvi, pa tako i ja.
inače, odgajana sam u skroz ateističkom duhu, osim, ponavljam, none, koja se trudila nešto, al nas se nije primilo  :Grin:  s druge strane, znam da nas se primio sustav vrijednosti, koji je, kad malo bolje razmisliš, bio u principu isti kao i kod druge none - prave partizanke i, članice partije, komunista iz ideala.

al to je sad jedna druga tema, malo me ponijelo sjećanje na pokojne none (koje su se btw super slagale  :Laughing: ), pujica će mi oprostiti  :Grin:

----------


## Amalthea

Slično kod mene kao i kod cvijete, kad su prije deset godina radili popis stanovništva nisam bila doma; mama je po inerciji upisala cijelu našu obitelj kao katolike.

Ove se godine to ne bi trebalo ponoviti.

----------


## summer

i ja sam se na proslom popisu izjasnila kao katolik, cisto iz konformizma
sad cu biti ono sto i jesam - ateist - e pa za takve je ovaj topic i ova inicijativa, ne za hvatanje zabludjelih ovcica

----------


## plashljivo_pile

postoji velik broj ateista odgojenih u katoličkim obiteljima. imaju sve sakramente i sl. takvi se najčešće baš po toj nekoj inerciji izjašnjavaju kao katolici. navika, tradicija, poštovanje prema roditeljima... a nit vjeruju nit simpatiziraju crkvu. 

također postoji i moja generacija koja je početkom devedesetih krenula u školu. to je bilo vrijeme kada su svi po defaultu išli na vjeronauk kako bi izbjegli opće maltretiranje okoline. i takvima je također sve to ušlo u naviku, a i među njima je dosta ateista. ne samo ateista, moja generacija je prilično šarolika po religijskim uvjerenjima... od pagana do hinduista  :Razz: 

ili ovo što je cvijeta napisala recimo.

smatram da je poziv upućen upravo takvima. nema potrebe za paranojom. ateisti ne grizu. osim ako ih ne zamolite.

----------


## Pinky

meni se dogodilo ko amalthei. samo što sam ja davala podatke inercijom. pa su se ljudi o kojima sam podatke davala naljutili jer nisu katolici već ateisti. a ja sam išla inercijom. a ovaj put želim biti baš detaljna, pa niti ću njih prijaviti ko katolike a niti ću sebe staviti u katolike, a bome ni u ateiste.

edit: a imam i ja sve sakramente osim vjenčanja, jer sam udana za ateista

----------


## Pinky

> postoji velik broj ateista odgojenih u katoličkim obiteljima. imaju sve sakramente i sl. takvi se najčešće baš po toj nekoj inerciji izjašnjavaju kao katolici. navika, tradicija, poštovanje prema roditeljima... a nit vjeruju nit simpatiziraju crkvu. 
> 
> također postoji i moja generacija koja je početkom devedesetih krenula u školu. to je bilo vrijeme kada su svi po defaultu išli na vjeronauk kako bi izbjegli opće maltretiranje okoline. i takvima je također sve to ušlo u naviku, a i među njima je dosta ateista. ne samo ateista, moja generacija je prilično šarolika po religijskim uvjerenjima... od pagana do hinduista 
> 
> ili ovo što je cvijeta napisala recimo.
> 
> smatram da je poziv upućen upravo takvima. nema potrebe za paranojom. ateisti ne grizu. osim ako ih ne zamolite.


x

----------


## Amalthea

upravo kao što kaže plashljivo_pile.

----------


## ivana zg

Ali ja to stvarno ne razumijem- zašto bi se kao ateist izjasnila katolikom-osim ako nisi imala neke osobne dvojbe unutar sebe.
Ja sam i za vrijeme komunizma znala tko sam -vjernica-  i imala sam velikih problema još kao mala djevojčica od 8g u školi- kad sam nacrtala da želim biti časna i Crkvu-roditelji su mi bili pozivani na razne rezgovore itd. ja naravno nisam uopće shvaćala u čemu sam pogriješila-jer sam bila samo iskrena djevojčica koja samo nije htjela doći bez zadaće u školu.

Hoću reći u današnje doba stvarno ne vidim zašto bi itko imao strah od bilo koga izjasniti se onim što je (osim možda nekih osobnih strahova i nedoumica) i kakve sve to ima veze s KC? 
Jer ja ne vidim da igdje KC (bar za sad,ha,ha) poziva vjernike ili ateiste kako da se izjasne.

Ali nakon ovakvih inicijativa bi i KC mogla početi i ne će joj se smjeti zamjeriti. Eto možete stvoriti samo kontra efekt.

Nakon ovakvih poziva i inicijativa i KC će imati pravo, ne samo ona i druge vjerske institucije-pozivati vjernike,da i oni pozivaju kako pozivaju i ateisti -da pazekako se iznjašavaju.

A po meni je i ova inicijativa ateista kao i ona koju bi možda mogle i razne vjerske institucije raznih religija inicirati kriva-naglašavam samo zato jer ovo nije referendum i jer je osobna stvar svakog pojedinca i JER NIJE PITANJE KOJOJ VJERSKOJ INSTITUCIJI PRIPADATE.

Kao drugo nećemo dobiti vjerodostojne statističke podatke-a nije li nam svima to cilj?

----------


## Kosjenka

> postoji velik broj ateista odgojenih u katoličkim obiteljima. imaju sve sakramente i sl. takvi se najčešće baš po toj nekoj inerciji izjašnjavaju kao katolici. navika, tradicija, poštovanje prema roditeljima... a nit vjeruju nit simpatiziraju crkvu. 
> 
> također postoji i moja generacija koja je početkom devedesetih krenula u školu. to je bilo vrijeme kada su svi po defaultu išli na vjeronauk kako bi izbjegli opće maltretiranje okoline. i takvima je također sve to ušlo u naviku, a i među njima je dosta ateista. ne samo ateista, moja generacija je prilično šarolika po religijskim uvjerenjima... od pagana do hinduista 
> 
> ili ovo što je cvijeta napisala recimo.
> 
> smatram da je poziv upućen upravo takvima. nema potrebe za paranojom. ateisti ne grizu. osim ako ih ne zamolite.


X
samo bi nadodala da se u mojoj selendri ide na vjeronauk i dalje po istom sistemu, nažalost.

----------


## Peterlin

Prestigoste me.... Baš sam htjela reći da su pripadnost vjerskoj zajednici i vjera pojedinca dvije različite stvari.

----------


## plashljivo_pile

pa zašto ne bi vjerske zajednice pozivale svoje vjernike da se izjasne? ja u tome stvarno ne vidim nikakav problem. *tupilo od nekuženja*

----------


## summer

ajme ivana_zg, s jedne strane vjerujes da se ateist nece nikako drugacije izjasniti nego ateistom (vjj vjerujes i da djeca ateista ne idu na vjeronauk mozda?)
a dajemo ti primjere i objasnjenja zasto
ali dosla si na ovaj topic uvjeravati zbunjene katolike da se slucajno ne bi drugacije izjasnili?
po toj logici, pobogu, zasto se vjernik ne bi izjasnio vjernikom, koga ti onda uvjeravas, ko to zatajuje isusa, ko je naivan?

----------


## ivana zg

Zato što to po meni nije u redu! kao prvo ateisti su oni koji se bune kad npr.pojedini svečenici, imami, rabini svjetuju svoje vjernike za koga da glasaju na izborima!
Ne vidim ni u ovome razlike, drugo bi bilo da je ovo referendum o KC, a kako vidim, sve smo bliži tome, da se ovaj popis stanovništva pretvori u to-politiku-žalosno.

ovo je išlo plašljivo pile

----------


## plashljivo_pile

ja i dalje ne kužim kaj tu nije u redu.

malo poduzetniji ateisti pozivaju ostale ateiste da se izjasne kao ateisti na popisu stanovništva. dakle ateiste, ne katolike. 
da crkva pošalje poziv katolicima da se izjasne kao katolici - ista stvar. podržala bih i njih. ma bilo koja druga vjerska zajednica.

----------


## ivana zg

> ajme ivana_zg, s jedne strane vjerujes da se ateist nece nikako drugacije izjasniti nego ateistom (vjj vjerujes i da djeca ateista ne idu na vjeronauk mozda?)
> a dajemo ti primjere i objasnjenja zasto
> ali dosla si na ovaj topic uvjeravati zbunjene katolike da se slucajno ne bi drugacije izjasnili?
> po toj logici, pobogu, zasto se vjernik ne bi izjasnio vjernikom, koga ti onda uvjeravas, ko to zatajuje isusa, ko je naivan?


Pa eto pitaj Cubanu-ti izgleda nisi pratila ovaj topic.
Pojedini vjernici se tako ne žele izjasniti, jer ateisti s ovim svojim pozivom tvrde da će na taj način dati potporu KC, a ako si pratila temu mogla si vidjeti da mnogi od nas vjernika ne podržavaju u svemu KC (kao i ja)...ali ja ovaj popis stanovništva ne gledam kao davanje ili ne davanje potpore KC, jer pitanje nije kojoj vjerskoj instituciji pripadate, nego koje ste vjeroispovjesti....a ovaj poziv pokušava zbuniti vjernike koji imaju problema s KC da im svojim izjašnjavanjem kao katolika daju potporu-a to nije istina..

----------


## Dijana

ivana, a što se ti toliko uzbuđuješ? Nije nelegalno lobirati za svoje interese, pa tako nije nelegalna ni ova inicijativa.
A to što je žalosno da ima tako zgubljenih ljudi kojima je potrebna jedna ovakva inicijativa da bi se znali izjasniti na popisu, 
to je druga stvar. Jasno da je to pecanje "neopredijeljenih", ali svakom njegovo, zar ne?

----------


## cvijeta73

> ja i dalje ne kužim kaj tu nije u redu.
> 
> malo poduzetniji ateisti pozivaju ostale ateiste da se izjasne kao ateisti na popisu stanovništva. dakle ateiste, ne katolike. 
> da crkva pošalje poziv katolicima da se izjasne kao katolici - ista stvar. podržala bih i njih. ma bilo koja druga vjerska zajednica.


pa to i rade, neki od njih i jako duhovito, bio link i na ovom topiku, ono s marsijancima i marsovcima  :Laughing:

----------


## plashljivo_pile

> pa to i rade, neki od njih i jako duhovito, bio link i na ovom topiku, ono s marsijancima i marsovcima


joj, odličan  :Razz:  ali to je poziv srpskoj manjini koliko se sjećam?

evo sad sam baš i novosti dohvatila, na zadnjoj stranici je također poziv srpskoj nacionalnoj manjini da se izjasne.

očito da ti podaci nisu tu samo zato da nam udovolje znatiželji već imaju valjda i nekog utjecaja pri raspodjeli sredstava i sl.

----------


## ivana zg

> ajme ivana_zg, s jedne strane vjerujes da se ateist nece nikako drugacije izjasniti nego ateistom (vjj vjerujes i da djeca ateista ne idu na vjeronauk mozda?)
> a dajemo ti primjere i objasnjenja zasto
> ali dosla si na ovaj topic uvjeravati zbunjene katolike da se slucajno ne bi drugacije izjasnili?
> po toj logici, pobogu, zasto se vjernik ne bi izjasnio vjernikom, koga ti onda uvjeravas, ko to zatajuje isusa, ko je naivan?


i opet ne shvaćam zašto djeca ateiste idu na vjeronauk A NE MORAJU-ali već smo jednom tu temu prožvakali pa su nas zakljčali
s druge strane ja sam se MORALA primiti u PIONIRE i niko me nije pitao jel hoću, jel u to vjerujem-sva su to djeca morala....
problem vjeronauka u školama je dotična škola, što ne želi dati dodatne programe za one koji ne žele ići na vjeronauk-etiku ili nešto drugo...nije tu promlem KC već naše nikakvo školstvo koji ne nudi alternativu nikome-ali nećz začetavati sada temu

----------


## ivana zg

> ivana, a što se ti toliko uzbuđuješ? Nije nelegalno lobirati za svoje interese, pa tako nije nelegalna ni ova inicijativa.
> A to što je žalosno da ima tako zgubljenih ljudi kojima je potrebna jedna ovakva inicijativa da bi se znali izjasniti na popisu, 
> to je druga stvar. Jasno da je to pecanje "neopredijeljenih", ali svakom njegovo, zar ne?


ma imaš pravo X
ali šta ćeš ja sam takva,volim raspravljati i znati zašto i ne volim da me nko vuće za nos i pravi budalom-a onda ispadne još veća,ha,ha

----------


## TeddyBearz

> smatram da je poziv upućen upravo takvima. nema potrebe za paranojom. ateisti ne grizu. osim ako ih ne zamolite.


 :Laughing:   :Klap: 



Ivana zg, tebe šora neka teža paranoja. Naziv topica je *Poziv ateistima/agnosticima/ireligioznima*, što ti u tome nije jasno?  :Confused:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Pa eto pitaj Cubanu-ti izgleda nisi pratila ovaj topic.
> Pojedini vjernici se tako ne žele izjasniti, jer ateisti s ovim svojim pozivom tvrde da će na taj način dati potporu KC, a ako si pratila temu mogla si vidjeti da mnogi od nas vjernika ne podržavaju u svemu KC (kao i ja)...ali ja ovaj popis stanovništva ne gledam kao davanje ili ne davanje potpore KC, jer pitanje nije kojoj vjerskoj instituciji pripadate, nego koje ste vjeroispovjesti....a ovaj poziv pokušava zbuniti vjernike koji imaju problema s KC da im svojim izjašnjavanjem kao katolika daju potporu-a to nije istina..


pa tko je tomu kriv? da nije možda crkva koja ne prati i ne osluškuje svoje vjernike?
nek se crkveni velikodostojnici malo zabrinu nad činjenicom da im ljudi više ne vjeruju, što ima loše u tome? 
ne možeš ovo negirati:
http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...ode-u-oci.html
jel sam ja kriva što grade velebne palače baš u ovom trenutku?
ivana, eto, možda ti je ovo u stvari super stvar, sad imaju deset godina da budu što bolji, vi vjernici možete samo profitirati.

----------


## ivana zg

> ma imaš pravo X
> ali šta ćeš ja sam takva,volim raspravljati i znati zašto i ne volim da me nko vuće za nos i pravi budalom-a onda ispadne još veća,ha,ha


Nije ilegalno lobirati za svoje interese ali je ilegalno ljudima davati krive informacije i popis stanovištva izjednačavati i pretvoriti u referendum protiv KC- niti protiv i jedne druge vjeroispovjesti...ne nije ih briga što će se neki ateist izjasniti muslimanom ili židovom, protestantom, problem je ako se izjasni katolikom


Vjeruj mi ilegalno bi bilo da ovo radi KC ili da ja stavim temu na Rodu Stop Kršćanofobiji-odmah bi je brisali-toliko o ravnopravnosti

----------


## ivana zg

> pa tko je tomu kriv? da nije možda crkva koja ne prati i ne osluškuje svoje vjernike?
> nek se crkveni velikodostojnici malo zabrinu nad činjenicom da im ljudi više ne vjeruju, što ima loše u tome? 
> ne možeš ovo negirati:
> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...ode-u-oci.html
> jel sam ja kriva što grade velebne palače baš u ovom trenutku?
> ivana, eto, možda ti je ovo u stvari super stvar, sad imaju deset godina da budu što bolji, vi vjernici možete samo profitirati.


nisam pročitala članak-ne stignem ali budem...ali na to pitanje sam već jutros odgovrila na temi odgoj u duhu vjere-pa da se ne ponavljam ovdje-odi tamo škicni

----------


## ivana zg

> Ivana zg, tebe šora neka teža paranoja. Naziv topica je *Poziv ateistima/agnosticima/ireligioznima*, što ti u tome nije jasno?


Vidim da tebi puno toga nije jasno-pročitaj ponovno ove tri strane-ali eto kad vjernicima nije jasno,zašto bi bilo tebi, jel tako

----------


## Smajlich

Ivana-zg, bez uvrede, ali svojom upornom (i uzaludnom) "borbom sa vjetrenjačama" samo iritiraš, jer pokušavaš dokazivati nešto nekomu tko je već neke stvari u svojoj glavi drukčije postavio! Ne kažem da ne trebaš izreći svoje mišljenje, to je u redu, ali brate mili, nije potrebno jedno te isto ponavljati tolikooooo puta. Ja, koja sam zaista vjernica od glave do pete, najradije bih ti za inat kontrirala, samo zato što si toliko uporna. Podsjećaš me na jednu forumašicu koja ima isti stav i gard prema dojenju, uf.......lijepi pozdrav i bez ljutnje!   :Smile:

----------


## Cubana

> A to što neki vjernici padaju na to- e to je već promlem njih samih, njihove naivnosti, pomanjkanja vjere i njihove inteligencije.


 Ajd, sad smo zaključili da sam i naivna i glupa.

----------


## Cubana

Jel ti misliš da je mene (i meni slične naivce i glupane) ovaj topik potaknuo na neizjašnjavanje?
Ajd malo ohladi i pusti me da vjerujem da je KC sazdana od vjernika tipa Ronin, a ne od osuđujućih frikuša.

----------


## sladjanaf

ploče od oniksa, ploče od oniksa, ploče od oniksa...
jer skromnije je skuplje  :Grin: 
a nijedan vjernik u tome uživati neće
pa s obzirom da su ploče od oniksa zanijekale Isusa, ne znam zašto je problem ako ga zaniječe Cubana  :Grin: 
Bog svakako zna što je u njezinu srcu jer je on svemogući i sveznajući

----------


## krumpiric

ivana,znam da će ovo završiti obrisano. Ali ti ne znaš osnove, bez ljutnje, teologije, Crkvenog učenja, povijesti Crkve-dakle,ili znaš, a ne pišeš kao da znaš :Smile: 
Bibliju nije pisao Isus Krist ni "dragi Bog", nego ljudi određenog vremena pod određenim uvjetima. Tumačenja koja današnja Crkva daje o Bibliji prilagođena su određenom vremenu i bit će prilagođavana i dalje.
Crkvene zakone nije dao "dragi Bog" nego se određuju na Saboru, Crkva funkcionira kao institucija koja ima direktora, rukovoditelje, konzervativce, liberale, otvorene, zatvorene, struje, posao...
Jedino što činjenično stoji jest da Crkva abortus smatra ubojstvom i takvim ga promovira-u današnjem trenutku u kojem se po Crkvi začeće smatra trenutkom postajanja čovjekom.
Ne znam dali je to podložno promjeni, činjenica da su nekrštena djeca preselila iz pakla u raj bila je podložna.
Čak i banalne stvari su se lako modificirale, kao neradna subota-u nedjelju :Smile: 
Ja poštujem tvoju ljubav i promoviranje, ali činjenice ti nisu ni blizu egzaktne.

A to zaista ni nije tema, moram priznat...

----------


## Pinky

ajme ivana ti stvarno ko da ne živiš u istom vremenu i prostoru ko mi.
neka lipo i kc uputi proglas vjernicima da se izjasne ko vjernici, ionako ih pozivaju na puno gore stvari (glasanje za hdz npr.) koje nemaju veze sa crkvom.
nitko se ne buni.
 ne moraju djeca ići na vjeronauk?? ok. ne moraju. u zagrebu. u manjim sredinama MORAJU jer su inače izopćena, a roditelji proganjani ko vještice iz salema. to je na žalost naša realnost.
očito je da nemaš iskustva življenja u manjim sredinama.
jednako kao što posao neće dobiti onaj tko nije simpatizer ili član hdz-a.

primjer besmislenog priključivanja crkvi i današnjim (crkvenim) normama života: prijateljica i njen muž su se vjenčali u crkvi. malo prije toga primili potrebne sakramente. dakle, nikada nisu bili vjernici. ali su se vjenčali u crkvi. jer je to sada in. i zbog toga što, ako se želiš vjenčati u matičara, ko što sam ja, na dnu vjenčanog lista će ti pisati: sklopila GRAĐANSKI brak. mom bratu, koji se vjenčao u crkvi piše: SKLOPIO BRAK. dakle, nisu htjeli biti diskriminirani. mislim da pravim vjernicima poput tebe treba biti drago da se ovakvi, nazovimo glumci, koji nikada poslije ušli u crkvu nisu, ne izjasne kao vjernici. barem bi meni bilo, da sam vjernik.
ponavljam: danas se u manjim sredinama na pripadnost kc gleda na isti način ko što se prije gledalo jesi li član ckkpj. 
jednak izvor frustracija, samo što su se strane obrnule.

a blago tebi koja ne zna tu stranu medalje. sretna si.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Vidim da tebi puno toga nije jasno-pročitaj ponovno ove tri strane-ali eto kad vjernicima nije jasno,zašto bi bilo tebi, jel tako


Mislim da si ti ta kojoj tu štošta nije jasno. Ja sam pročitala sve postove ovdje, a ti?  :Smile:

----------


## plashljivo_pile

a, i do referenduma smo dakle došli. a koje je točno pitanje?

----------


## Pinky

> Nije ilegalno lobirati za svoje interese ali je ilegalno ljudima davati krive informacije i popis stanovištva izjednačavati i pretvoriti u *referendum protiv KC*- niti protiv i jedne druge vjeroispovjesti...ne *nije ih briga što će se neki ateist izjasniti muslimanom ili židovom, protestantom, problem je ako se izjasni katolikom*


ovo je stvarno vrhunac bezrazložne paranoje.

----------


## Dijana

krumpiric, doći ćemo mi već i do toga da će Biblija odobriti i homoseksualnost, i incest, jer eto pisali su je ljudi, sve je to relativno, tko zna što donosi sutra... :Grin: 

Ne znam što ste iznapadali žensku, valjda zato što je u pravu, a to ne želite priznati.
Ateisti pozivaju AGNOSTIKE da se izjasne kao ateisti, kako su im agnostici upali u tu priču, zbilja nije jasno :Grin: .
Al, rekoh, nije zabranjeno pozivati..

----------


## krumpiric

> krumpiric, doći ćemo mi već i do toga da će Biblija odobriti i homoseksualnost, i incest, jer eto pisali su je ljudi, sve je to relativno, tko zna što donosi sutra...
> 
> Ne znam što ste iznapadali žensku, valjda zato što je u pravu, a to ne želite priznati.
> Ateisti pozivaju AGNOSTIKE da se izjasne kao ateisti, kako su im agnostici upali u tu priču, zbilja nije jasno.
> Al, rekoh, nije zabranjeno pozivati..


neće Biblija odobriti ništa
ja sam nešto rekla krivo, neku dezinformaciju? ...

----------


## Dijana

> Bibliju nije pisao Isus Krist ni "dragi Bog", nego ljudi određenog vremena pod određenim uvjetima. Tumačenja koja današnja Crkva daje o Bibliji prilagođena su određenom vremenu i bit će prilagođavana i dalje.


Pa ima li Biblija po tebi uopće ikakve veze s Bogom?

----------


## Cubana

> Ne znam što ste iznapadali žensku, valjda zato što je u pravu, a to ne želite priznati.


Tako je. Točno zato.

----------


## Pinky

mi nju ili ona nas? lol
dijana, opet svijet vidimo obrnuto, čudo jedno...

----------


## prima

> Ateisti pozivaju AGNOSTIKE da se izjasne kao ateisti, kako su im agnostici upali u tu priču, zbilja nije jasno.
> Al, rekoh, nije zabranjeno pozivati..





> Pitanje: a) Ja sam agnostik, što da naznačim u popisu stanovništva? b) Znači li na popisu ne zaokružiti ništa (ne biti vjernik) isto što i zaokružiti da sam nevjernik?
> 
> Odgovor: Ako ne zaokružiš ništa, brojat ćeš se pod one koji se ne izjašnjavaju, a ne pod one koji nisu vjernici, što je potpuno drugačije. Ukoliko se osobno deklariraš kao agnostik (netko tko nije vjernik, ali nije ni nevjernik), onda ćeš tu činjenicu morati posebno naznačiti popisivaču, budući da je formular loše i diskriminatorno sastavljen u odnosu na sva druga vjerska opredjeljenja i agnostike. Dakle, ako si agnostik, označi "Druga:" i navedi "agnostik".


 aktivni ateisti pozivaju agnostike da se izjasne, gle čuda, kao agnostici!

----------


## krumpiric

> Pa ima li Biblija po tebi uopće ikakve veze s Bogom?


Naravno, ona je (za vjernika) tumačenje Božjih riječi, riječi proroka, svjedočenje o vremenima u kojima su živjeli...nije u Bibliji ništa rekao "Isus Krist"-rekao je čovjek koji je svjedočio tome vremenu.
Za nevjernika je vjerojatno zbirka pripovjetki.
Hrpa dogodovština iz SZ za mene je apsolutno neprihvatljiva, ali je dio toga vremena.
Kao što je ono čemu čovjek svjedoči rezultat kombinacije njegova stila život i toga iskustva, tako su i daljnja tumačenja rezultati pročitanog, naučenog i prilagođenog. :Smile:

----------


## Dijana

Pa jel postoji takva stavka u popisu?

----------


## prima

> .. i zbog toga što, ako se želiš vjenčati u matičara, ko što sam ja, na dnu vjenčanog lista će ti pisati: sklopila GRAĐANSKI brak. mom bratu, koji se vjenčao u crkvi piše: SKLOPIO BRAK. 
> 
> .


i što je meni još bisernije i na *rodnom listu*  (koji se pak traži kod nekih natječaja za posao u drž.institucijama), pise sklopio/la brak u GRAĐANSKOM obliku. Na moj upit agencija za zaštitu podataka (ili tako nekako) mi je službeno odgovorila da je to po zakonu.

----------


## plashljivo_pile

u popisu stoje stavke:

katolička
druga (upisati koja)
nije vjernik
ne izjašnjava se

dakle, pod ovo druga možete upisati što želite.

----------


## prima

> Pa jel postoji takva stavka u popisu?


Pitaš za izjašnjavanje agnostika?

----------


## Dijana

> Naravno, ona je (za vjernika) tumačenje Božjih riječi, riječi proroka, svjedočenje o vremenima u kojima su živjeli...nije u Bibliji ništa rekao "Isus Krist"-rekao je čovjek koji je svjedočio tome vremenu.
> Za nevjernika je vjerojatno zbirka pripovjetki.
> Hrpa dogodovština iz SZ za mene je apsolutno neprihvatljiva, ali je dio toga vremena.
> Kao što je ono čemu čovjek svjedoči rezultat kombinacije njegova stila život i toga iskustva, tako su i daljnja tumačenja rezultati pročitanog, naučenog i prilagođenog.


A možda je netko (s dobrom maštom) sve to skupa i izmislio... Otkud pak ti znaš da NIŠTA u Bibliji nije rekao Isus, ni Bog?
To opet ti VJERUJEŠ, al postavljaš to kao nepobitnu istinu.

----------


## prima

> u popisu stoje stavke:
> 
> katolička
> druga (upisati koja)
> nije vjernik
> ne izjašnjava se
> 
> dakle, pod ovo druga možete upisati što želite.


 i agnostici su pitali DZS di će se oni upisati jer se nevide pod ove 4 kategorije, i dobili su uputu pod 2.

----------


## Dijana

> Pitaš za izjašnjavanje agnostika?


da

----------


## pujica

obzirom da se i nakon drugogupozorenja neki ne mogu suzdrzati od ideoloskog procjenjivanja drugih, osudjujucih stavova prema drugima i kulturnog nivoa rasprave, kljucam 

zao mi je, mogla je bit dobra tema

----------

